# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 08:36)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2010 às 10:58)

Ou é impressão minha ou os principais modelos (GFS e ECMWF) estão novamente a modelar uma possível onda de calor a partir desta 3ª/4ª feira, inclusivamente para algumas regiões do litoral oeste? Parece que a corrente de E/NE vai voltar, com ventos de NE no litoral oeste pela manhã, já a partir de 3ª... À tarde, claro, depois de umas brisas marítimas que sucedem ao vento de NE (isto junto às praias), lá vem ela, a nortada, mas regra geral chega bem quente, mesmo sendo de N/NO .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2010 às 13:09)

sempre se confirma a partir de terça volta o calor tórrido, infelizmente.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> sempre se confirma a partir de terça volta o calor tórrido, infelizmente.



Não concordo muito com esse cenário...Sou mais da opinião que nos últimos dias tivemos umas tréguas relativamente às temperaturas esperadas no Verão...O que me parece que vai acontecer é um aumento da temperatura nas regiões dos interior, mas nada de anormal para a época e para as regiões em questão...uma vez que no litoral a brisa marítima se irá fazer sentir e dificilmente teremos temperaturas acima dos 31ºC/32ºC...


----------



## 1337 (1 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não concordo muito com esse cenário...Sou mais da opinião que nos últimos dias tivemos umas tréguas relativamente às temperaturas esperadas no Verão...O que me parece que vai acontecer é um aumento da temperatura nas regiões dos interior, mas nada de anormal para a época e para as regiões em questão...uma vez que no litoral a brisa marítima se irá fazer sentir e dificilmente teremos temperaturas acima dos 31ºC/32ºC...
> 
> 
> sim concordo contigo
> ...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2010 às 23:31)

Talvez no final desta semana/inicio da próxima tenhamos já alguma precipitação no Continente...embora em relação a previsões alargadas coloque sempre algumas dúvidas...

Para domingo dia 8 na região sul...





Para a madrugada e manhã de segunda dia 9 esse panorama generaliza-se, mas apostaria nas regiões do interior centro...





Tenho ainda outra questão a deixar no ar...alguém acredita que seja possível este cenário na 2ª quinzena de Agosto, com precipitação abundante e um decréscimo acentuado na temperatura?eu bem sei que é um modelo a ser usado com cautela, mas não deixa de ser uma previsão....

Aqui a precipitação que será mais ou menos permanente...













Reparem nestas temperaturas...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Ago 2010 às 01:47)

Mal refeitos de uma "sinfonia do calor" ,outra afina já  pelo  " Canto Luso".
Em verão instalado, não há ouvidos a medir.
A  sua musicalidade  terá  "tons sustenidos" de calor ,
"bemóis"  de azul  intenso ( se não houver incêndios por perto)
e continuará por Agosto dentro.
Isto não tem parança.
O  Verão que já veio , mais o que está para vir, 
não surge todos os anos.
Neste, até onde a vista alcança,  até parece que o verão já "feito" é ainda uma criança...


----------



## raposo_744 (2 Ago 2010 às 08:35)

nimboestrato disse:


> Mal refeitos de uma "sinfonia do calor" ,outra afina já  pelo  " Canto Luso".
> Em verão instalado, não há ouvidos a medir.
> A  sua musicalidade  terá  "tons sustenidos" de calor ,
> "bemóis"  de azul  intenso ( se não houver incêndios por perto)
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Tendo em atenção, a previsão do IM de hoje de 33ºC para Faro, aí vem mais uma semana de torrar, e olhando à previsão para Ayamonte então ainda vai aquecer mais e para um final de semana muito quente com temperaturas de 34ºC. Nos próximos dias com o vento de norte, Faro tanto pode ter 33ºC como pode chegar aos 36ºC ou 37ºC se acontecer não é um episódio inédito, já aconteceu tantas vezes.  Ao Nimboestrado só um reparo há mais dias de poeira do que céu azul e céu azul de verão só se o vento for de norte pelo menos aqui no Algarve.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Ago 2010 às 15:22)

O meteociel mostra precipitaçao p dia 13 deste mes, parece-me.....


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2010 às 17:19)

Zapiao disse:


> O meteociel mostra precipitaçao p dia 13 deste mes, parece-me.....



Sim, asim como o windfinder e o timeanddate prevêm, isto falando em Viseu, precipitações superiores a 4mm, nada mau, e ainda por cima acompanhada de tormenta...


----------



## 1337 (3 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

mas que luz ao fundo do tunel
muito boa noticia


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2010 às 21:32)

Zapiao disse:


> O meteociel mostra precipitaçao p dia 13 deste mes, parece-me.....



Não é preciso ir tão longe. O fluxo de nordeste que se instalará, à superfície mantém as temperaturas altas, arrastando consigo o ar quente continental, mas em altitude deverá entrar algum frio, proveniente de latitudes mais a norte. Ora, a partir de Domingo/Segunda, com quase 40ºC ao nível do solo e com temperaturas inferiores a -10ºC a 500 hpa, há potencial para convecção. O único ingrediente que pode faltar é a humidade, mas há vários dias que o ECMWF tem vindo a prever trovoadas no interior sul para dia 9.

Antes disso, calor no interior, quentinho no litoral, mantém-se a tónica deste Verão. Mas creio que a partir de dia 9 outro galo cantará.


----------



## stormy (3 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

David sf disse:


> Não é preciso ir tão longe. O fluxo de nordeste que se instalará, à superfície mantém as temperaturas altas, arrastando consigo o ar quente continental, mas em altitude deverá entrar algum frio, proveniente de latitudes mais a norte. Ora, a partir de Domingo/Segunda, com quase 40ºC ao nível do solo e com temperaturas inferiores a -10ºC a 500 hpa, há potencial para convecção. O único ingrediente que pode faltar é a humidade, mas há vários dias que o ECMWF tem vindo a prever trovoadas no interior sul para dia 9.
> 
> Antes disso, calor no interior, quentinho no litoral, mantém-se a tónica deste Verão. Mas creio que a partir de dia 9 outro galo cantará.



Boas david
Até dia 12 parece que teremos o dominio do AA pelo menos a niveis abaixo dos 700-850hpa, levado á entrada de ar quente de NE nos niveis baixos, que se mistura com algum influxo de ar humido e quente que circula na periferia do AA...isto conjuntamente com um padrão de altitude muito instavel, com vortices em altura/ULL´s e short waves tudo num autentico pantano que domina o atlantico subtropical a norte dos 30ºN.
Isto promete alguma convecção exporadica certamente

Quanto ao que se passará depois, o GFS e o ECMWF estão querer re-intensificar a dorsal atlantica-africana, o que poderialevar a uma nova entrada quente, neste mês que se adivinha quente

Um possivel way-out deste calor poderia ser um cavado com ou sem formação de uma ULL...lá para a ultima década do mês, antes da chegada da epoca convectiva que caracteriza setembro, devido á chegada das perturbações do jet ( há modelos que metem um set-out activos por cá e na bacia mediterranea, devido ás elevadas SST´s  e talvez a alguma pluma tropical)....
Apesar de tudo parece que o calor se manterá até outubro, com as anomalias no positivo antes da chegada de um inverno potencialmente do genero de 2005..Tambem temos de ver como se comporta a "coisa" com o factor acrescido que é aquele bloqueio russo, que ao ir embora deverá ter reprecussões ( que eu suponho que possam marcar um inicio de uma NAO+ forte, que justificaria o fresco e a secura após out-nov em quase toda a europa do sul).

Bom...resta-nos esperar e rezar para ver se vem ai aguma coisa interessante no resto deste verão e no outono


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2010 às 23:05)

Vamos primeiro aguardar que a zona mais fria a sudoeste dos Açores se dissipe antes de podermos ter uma NAO+++. Não é muito certo que o Anticiclone dos Açores se fixe em zonas onde não tenha suporte. O meu tiro vai numa repetição do inverno anterior com menos chuva e mais frio.


----------



## martinus (3 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

stormy disse:


> Apesar de tudo parece que o calor se manterá até outubro, com as anomalias no positivo antes da chegada de um inverno potencialmente do genero de 2005...



Olá! O que teve de especial o Inverno de 2005?
Parece que muita gente aqui está à espera de um Inverno frio e seco, mas porquê? Considerando que estamos a ter um Verão de ananases, e que o sol parece estar mais activo agora, não seria mais lógico apostar num Inverno quente? De facto, desde os anos 1980 já tivemos imensos invernos quentes e secos, porque não mais um? Parece que se fala da niña que iria arrefecer o Inverno, mas onde anda essa menina quando mais precisamos dela (no pico do Verão)?


----------



## stormy (4 Ago 2010 às 00:09)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos primeiro aguardar que a zona mais fria a sudoeste dos Açores se dissipe antes de podermos ter uma NAO+++. Não é muito certo que o Anticiclone dos Açores se fixe em zonas onde não tenha suporte. O meu tiro vai numa repetição do inverno anterior com menos chuva e mais frio.



Isso mesmo!
O que se passa é que neste ano não há AO-...logo o teu raciocinio apenas falha ao comparares este com o inverno passado...este inverno vai ser um tipico NAO+..

Martinus...o inverno de05 foi frio e seco...originou a "grande seca" que tanto ouviste na TV...
Entende que um inverno ameno e humido, ou mesmo fresco e humido é essencial á "boa forma" da agricultura/biodiversidade portuguesas


----------



## martinus (4 Ago 2010 às 00:42)

stormy disse:


> Martinus...o inverno de05 foi frio e seco...originou a "grande seca" que tanto ouviste na TV...



Ok, não me lembrava. É diferente o que se tem no termómetro, e nas médias, e o que se forma na percepção e na memória das pessoas. Um Inverno frio e seco, fica na memória como um Inverno agradável, porque de dia está sempre solinho... de noite quase não se forma geada para brilhar de manhã e, quando caem as mínimas, o Zé Povinho está na caminha quentinho ainda a libertar o calorzinho do sol que apanhou de dia por cima das roupas quentes...


----------



## white_wolf (4 Ago 2010 às 13:54)

*Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2010*

Boas Tardes.

Gostaria de saber, caso possivel, comos estará o estado do tempo do dia 21 de agosto ate dia 29 de agosto, ou seja ultima semana deste mês que tem sido um pouco quente. Para os proximos dias, o tempo continuará quente, com algumas nortadas a mistura, nada que não estejamos a espera. lol  Não encontro é informações para essa semana, que será importante para mim a nivel profissional. 

Saudações.


----------



## stormy (4 Ago 2010 às 15:52)

stormy disse:


> Boas david
> *Até dia 12 parece que teremos o dominio do AA pelo menos a niveis abaixo dos 700-850hpa, levado á entrada de ar quente de NE nos niveis baixos, que se mistura com algum influxo de ar humido e quente que circula na periferia do AA...isto conjuntamente com um padrão de altitude muito instavel, com vortices em altura/ULL´s e short waves tudo num autentico pantano que domina o atlantico subtropical a norte dos 30ºN.
> Isto promete alguma convecção exporadica certamente*
> 
> ...



Boas
Mantem-se valida esta analise que fiz ontem...agora a tendencia de fortalecer a dorsal e meter uma nova entrada quente no meio o mês finalmente está a pegar, um pouco como já se supunha há algum tempo, tambem o bloqueio russo poderá começar a regredir por essa altura, o que eventualmente poderá consolidar a dorsal atlantica-africana
Agora é ver quanto tempo e com que intensidade se establecerá a dorsal, antes que algo a afaste ( talvez um cavado ou uma ULL).

Até lá ( dia 12) teremos então calor...não demasiado exagerado mas continuo, e talvez alguma convecção devido ás condições favoraveis em altitude/superficie...finalmente, algures entre 9 e 12 teremos um cavado com uma ULL interessante a WSW que poderá afectar-nos um pouco mais directamente originando convecção um pouco mais sustentada mas tambem puxando mais calor de SE, isto antes da entrada defenitiva da dorsal dia 12 .

Setembro possivelmente será outro mês quente, mas pode reservar surpresas a nivel de instabilidade, tal como outubro...antes da NAO+ se instalar em força ()

Quanto a 21/29 agosto, white wolf, é muito cedo para saber ao certo como vai ser....para já só se pode ter uma ideia geral até dia 15...e pelas sasonais, tendo em conta o padrão actual pode-se dizer que até outubro continuam as anomalias positivas...embora talvez ocorram alguns episodios convectivos ( como ja tinha referido)
É melhor esperarmos mais uma semana para ver como os modelos tratam a dorsal, de modo a saber o quão resiliente se mostra, e caso seja efemera, o que pode acontecer depois ( será que vem um cavado com episodio convectivo? ou volta a dorsal outra vez?)..como sabes isto tapa de um lado e destapa do outro


----------



## PedroSarrico (4 Ago 2010 às 18:34)

Alguém sabe se nos próximos dias o vento de norte/nordeste se vai manter no litoral norte? E as temperaturas vão-se manter sempre assim tão abaixo das do resto do país?


----------



## 1337 (4 Ago 2010 às 18:52)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Mantem-se valida esta analise que fiz ontem...agora a tendencia de fortalecer a dorsal e meter uma nova entrada quente no meio o mês finalmente está a pegar, um pouco como já se supunha há algum tempo, tambem o bloqueio russo poderá começar a regredir por essa altura, o que eventualmente poderá consolidar a dorsal atlantica-africana
> Agora é ver quanto tempo e com que intensidade se establecerá a dorsal, antes que algo a afaste ( talvez um cavado ou uma ULL).
> 
> ...



Mas como podes ter tanta certeza de uma previsão do NAO+ a tanto longo prazo?isso são previsões acho que não podes afirmar ja..ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## Rainy (4 Ago 2010 às 19:53)

Alguem podia-me dizer por favor, desde 2005 qual foi o dia/s em que Lisboa teve um dia de chuva 24 horas certinhas sem parar e forte?.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2010 às 20:05)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Mantem-se valida esta analise que fiz ontem...agora a tendencia de fortalecer a dorsal e meter uma nova entrada quente no meio o mês finalmente está a pegar, um pouco como já se supunha há algum tempo, tambem o bloqueio russo poderá começar a regredir por essa altura, o que eventualmente poderá consolidar a dorsal atlantica-africana
> Agora é ver quanto tempo e com que intensidade se establecerá a dorsal, antes que algo a afaste ( talvez um cavado ou uma ULL).
> 
> ...



A dorsal africana deverá reaparecer... nos Açores.












Ainda está distante, mas esta configuração permitiria uma circulação de nordeste a partir de 12/13 de Agosto (até lá está tudo dito), pois a dorsal deverá estender-se até à Escandinávia, mas deixando um cavado algures na Europa. A configuração tanto do GFS como do ECMWF é muito semelhante até às 240h, com uma depressão a ficar isolada entre França e Portugal (varia conforme a run), e o anticiclone a unir os Açores à Escandinávia. Tal situação não deveria dar muito calor, uma vez que haveria entrada de ar frio tanto a 850 hpa como a 500 hpa, nem convecção, uma vez que ficávamos no flanco oeste da depressão.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2010 às 20:29)

Sim, mas circulação de NE é sempre circulação de NE e no Verão, junto ao litoral oeste, principalmente junto às praias, é quando se nota mais o calor pois a brisa marítima não entra (ou pelo menos só entra bem tarde ao longo do dia). Isto para o mar (ondas) também é bom . No Inverno daria uma bela geada mas agora trará sempre calor, se calhar até mais no litoral oeste que interior, na configuração do ECMWF...


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2010 às 20:35)

beachboy30 disse:


> Sim, mas circulação de NE é sempre circulação de NE e no Verão, junto ao litoral oeste, principalmente junto às praias, é quando se nota mais o calor pois a brisa marítima não entra (ou pelo menos só entra bem tarde ao longo do dia). Isto para o mar (ondas) também é bom . No Inverno daria uma bela geada mas agora trará sempre calor, se calhar até mais no litoral oeste que interior, na configuração do ECMWF...



Certo, o que eu quis dizer é que, apesar da circulação continental, de certeza que não atingiria temperaturas extraordinárias, como os 40ºC atingidos em Lisboa há um mês, por exemplo. Com isos inferiores 16ºC a 850 hpa, nunca daria para ultrapassar os 35ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

De qualquer das formas, junto às praias do litoral oeste, é das melhores configurações de calor no Verão que se pode ter em termos de posicionamento das "peças" devido à corrente forte de NE. Muitas das vezes, na cidade de Lisboa estão 36ºC e na praia da Rainha, por exemplo, estão 25ºC, devido à brisa marítima. Com esta configuração, possivelmente teríamos mais calor na referida praia que em Lisboa pois o vento de E/NE seria moderado a forte... Isto do que eu vejo dos modelos...

Dê por onde der, este Agosto está aí em grande força e a fazer jus ao seu nome...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2010 às 17:37)

Tal como já tinha anunciado, neste fim de semana pode-se esperar alguma precipitação, principalmente domingo a partir do meio da tarde até ao final de 2ª feira, no interior norte...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2010 às 22:01)

No seguimento do post anterior, só para mostrar que a recente previsão de precipitação está relacionada com o fenómeno convectivo...Reparem bem...


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2010 às 12:04)

Para Domingo como as coisas estão, não me parece nada de especial. Penso que os modelos que metem precipitação são um pouco ilusórios, há falta de humidade nos níveis baixos e está presente nos altos, criando nebulosidade médio/alta pouco interessante. Valores de CIN também altos, instabilidade (CAPE) existe alguma mas nada de especial para esta altura do ano e penso que alojado também em níveis demasiado altos. 

Cheira-me a uma daquelas tardes quentes abafadas em que o céu está "turvo", com bastantes altocumulus a tresandar a trovoada, mas sem que haja trovoada. Talvez em zonas altas como Montemuro, etc. Agora aqui não tenho acesso a uns skew-T's, quando tiver olho com mais atenção para ver se assim é. Entretanto pode ser que melhore a humidade nos modelos.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2010 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> Para Domingo como as coisas estão, não me parece nada de especial. Penso que os modelos que metem precipitação são um pouco ilusórios, há falta de humidade nos níveis baixos e está presente nos altos, criando nebulosidade médio/alta pouco interessante. Valores de CIN também altos, instabilidade (CAPE) existe alguma mas nada de especial para esta altura do ano e penso que alojado também em níveis demasiado altos.



Já agora fica a nota que os próprios valores do CAPE já estiveram mais elevados no GFS. De referir também que, como habitualmente, é o GFS que coloca mais precipitação. Por outro lado também, a geolocalização dos aguaceiros no GFS parece-me um pouco desfasada, até tendo em conta os locais com CAPE mais elevado. Por fim e para reforçar a ideia, costumam de facto ser mais normais as trovoadas nos meses de Verão quando os valores de CAPE são mais elevados. Para uma referência a quem vê, por exemplo, os mapas da wetterzentralle, quando os tons começam a cair para "o vermelhote"  .
Isto vale o que vale, mas na análise meteorológica a comparação e o hábito de ver os mesmos indicadores, podem fazer antever os cenários... É claro que com margem de erro e espero pois estar enganado


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

vitamos disse:


> Já agora fica a nota que os próprios valores do CAPE já estiveram mais elevados no GFS. De referir também que, como habitualmente, é o GFS que coloca mais precipitação. Por outro lado também, a geolocalização dos aguaceiros no GFS parece-me um pouco desfasada, até tendo em conta os locais com CAPE mais elevado. Por fim e para reforçar a ideia, costumam de facto ser mais normais as trovoadas nos meses de Verão quando os valores de CAPE são mais elevados. Para uma referência a quem vê, por exemplo, os mapas da wetterzentralle, quando os tons começam a cair para "o vermelhote"  .
> Isto vale o que vale, mas na análise meteorológica a comparação e o hábito de ver os mesmos indicadores, podem fazer antever os cenários... É claro que com margem de erro e espero pois estar enganado



Situação a acompanhar, o desenvolvimento das previsões.
No litoral torna-se complicado, mas para o Interior não é impossivel...
Veremos . . .


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2010 às 16:52)

vitamos disse:


> Já agora fica a nota que os próprios valores do CAPE já estiveram mais elevados no GFS. De referir também que, como habitualmente, é o GFS que coloca mais precipitação. Por outro lado também, a geolocalização dos aguaceiros no GFS parece-me um pouco desfasada, até tendo em conta os locais com CAPE mais elevado. Por fim e para reforçar a ideia, costumam de facto ser mais normais as trovoadas nos meses de Verão quando os valores de CAPE são mais elevados. Para uma referência a quem vê, por exemplo, os mapas da wetterzentralle, quando os tons começam a cair para "o vermelhote"  .
> Isto vale o que vale, mas na análise meteorológica a comparação e o hábito de ver os mesmos indicadores, podem fazer antever os cenários... É claro que com margem de erro e espero pois estar enganado



Pela minha experiência o GFS é o modelo que costuma pôr menos precipitação, em eventos convectivos. O NOGAPS ou o UKMO costumam ser os que põem a mais. Mas a dorsal está demasiado perto para acontecer algo de interessante no sul do país, seja interior ou litoral, o norte interior é que pode ser abençoado na Segunda feira.


----------



## Geiras (6 Ago 2010 às 17:52)

O UKMO prevê precipitação também para o sul...já o GFS nem vê-la
qual deles é o mais fiável ?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O UKMO prevê precipitação também para o sul...já o GFS nem vê-la
> qual deles é o mais fiável ?



Em grande parte dos casos o GFS.


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2010 às 20:31)

David sf disse:


> Pela minha experiência o GFS é o modelo que costuma pôr menos precipitação, em eventos convectivos. O NOGAPS ou o UKMO costumam ser os que põem a mais. Mas a dorsal está demasiado perto para acontecer algo de interessante no sul do país, seja interior ou litoral, o norte interior é que pode ser abençoado na Segunda feira.



Concordo plenamente com o normal exagero em convecção do UKMO e do NOGAPS! Este 2º então tem períodos que mais parece que está a prever para os trópicos!
Acompanhando as saídas desses modelos nota-se isso perfeitamente que dizes! 

Um aparte, e em relação ao que disse atrás o Vince..
Esse exagero nesses modelos, e falta de chuva no GFS que referes, penso poder-se associar a precipitação formada em terra, sob convecção forte de calor. O NOGAPS então é um show de convecção diurna exagerado!
Em relação ao tipo de precipitação que o Vince referiu, de cumulos de base alta, vindos já formados do mar, associados a estas cut'offs fraquitas, penso que o GFS até costuma ser dos que prevê mais chuva, chuva esta que raramente se chega a verificar, pois com a atmosfera seca, acaba sempre por evaporar a caminho do solo.. 
Mas isto falo da versão antiga claro.. Vamos lá ver os "case studies" da nova!


----------



## Gongas (6 Ago 2010 às 20:44)

Vendo bem ou não os modelos o nosso IM prevê aguaceiros e trovoadas no Domingo e até meia do dia de 2feira. Pelo menos foi o que disse o meteorologista na RTP.
Bem dita chuvinha por quem rezo...


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Antes das trovoadas, não esquecer o dia muito quente de amanhã:






(c) http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp#




David sf disse:


> Pela minha experiência o GFS é o modelo que costuma pôr menos precipitação, em eventos convectivos. O NOGAPS ou o UKMO costumam ser os que põem a mais.



Penso que nesta versão o GFS já não é tão seco como era. Mas pode ser apenas sugestão da mudança, o tempo o dirá.




Em relação às trovoadas de Domingo, continuo a ver o CAPE em níveis mais altos que o desejável, CIN's também elevados com algumas excepções regionais, mas como passei os olhos por vários modelos de mesoescala e todos eles geram precipitação convectiva, por alguma razão será. Logo se vê, mas a haver algo apostava apenas em ser em zonas com algumas serras, Lousã, Montemuro, etc.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 02:05)

Eu já estou quase como diz um velho ditado jurídico, até que se prove são todos inocentes...ou seja, vou acreditar naquilo que as previsões me dizem...e embora membros tão experientes como o Vince estejam à espera que a convecção de pouco valha à precipitação...a mim as previsões dizem-me que há real hipóteses no norte e centro, claro que o sol quando nasce nem sempre é para todos (ao contrário do que nos dizem), tal como a precipitação não vai chegar a todos...mas é "quase" certa para alguém...

São muitas horas de fenómeno convectivo e com índice bastante positivo para que tudo corra bem...


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Ago 2010 às 02:36)

Boas

Estas ultimas saídas tiveram um pouco de tudo, desde o muito cape e li mas, falta de chuva, agora alguma chuva e falta de convecção, por isso e vendo um pouco o panorama, apostaria em mais algumas saídas 

Alguém se lembra da ultima trovoada que tenha visto em Agosto  sem ser no int Norte e centro e mesmo assim não devem ser muitas.

Abraços


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2010 às 03:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estas ultimas saídas tiveram um pouco de tudo, desde o muito cape e li mas, falta de chuva, agora alguma chuva e falta de convecção, por isso e vendo um pouco o panorama, apostaria em mais algumas saídas
> 
> ...



Eu recordo-me. Agosto de 2007, com cerca de 40 mm acumulados em VRSA, em poucas horas, e uma tarde, uma noite e uma manhã com trovoada rija. 

De qualquer das formas, foi um evento que dificilmente se repetirá


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Ago 2010 às 04:59)

Depois do dia muito quente de hoje, pode vir qualquer coisa. Pode sim senhor .
Já aqui foi dito e realçado.
Não será grande coisa. Também já aqui foi  bem  dito e tudo indica que assim será.
Todavia  , não resisto à  tentação  de  poder navegar por  umas horas, em nuvem  feita de surpresa , com  contornos vincados de acaso feliz 
e atravessar  todos os Oceanos de sonhos  nesse “vento de feição”…
É que depois do que possa eventualmente  (não) vir ,
mais “desertos “  de instabilidades estarão anunciados, mais  “dunas e dunas”  de ausências convectivas são avistadas no horizonte próximo e voltarão as "miragens" de uma bela trovoada...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 09:47)

Cá para mim isto não vai ser é nada, porque nesta saida de hoje o gfs tirou muito cape e li, o que parece que já estou a ver o que vai acontecer, é alguns aguaceiros fracos espalhados por Portugal, e tempo abafado, e ainda mais outra a nossa amiga poeira também vem ai para estragar mais as coisas:

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 10:30)

frederico disse:


> Eu recordo-me. Agosto de 2007, com cerca de 40 mm acumulados em VRSA, em poucas horas, e uma tarde, uma noite e uma manhã com trovoada rija.



Na última semana de Agosto de 2007 houve um grande evento de trovoadas, no norte até houve saraiva enorme que danificou muitos carros e downbursts que tombaram árvores, em vários locais, Chaves, Vila Flor, inundações em Guimarães, trovoadas que incendiaram uma casa em Braga, etc, mas como podem ver pela carta, nada tem a ver com a presente situação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2010 às 13:23)

Nesse Agosto de 2007 choveu 54 mm em Faro, as trovoadas começaram no Sotavento algarvio e foram subindo até ao norte.

Para mim, o Algarve vai voltar a ouvir a trovoada esta noite, chuva não será muita ou quase nada, mas trovoada estou convicto que vai fazer. No sat24.com já se nota nebulosidade a sair de Marrocos em direcção ao Algarve, não se esqueçam que a temperatura da água está nos 25º, por isso, o Algarve pode ver algo na próxima noite.


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2010 às 13:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nesse Agosto de 2007 choveu 54 mm em Faro, as trovoadas começaram no Sotavento algarvio e foram subindo até ao norte.
> 
> Para mim, o Algarve vai voltar a ouvir a trovoada esta noite, chuva não será muita ou quase nada, mas trovoada estou convicto que vai fazer. No sat24.com já se nota nebulosidade a sair de Marrocos em direcção ao Algarve, não se esqueçam que a temperatura da água está nos 25º, por isso, o Algarve pode ver algo na próxima noite.



Também me lembro bem dessa vez, foi entre 24 a 26 não me lembro bem, altura essa em que comecei a acompanhar este forum(mas so me inscrevi em Dezembro) Lembro-me de ver nuvens altas e médias à tarde que a partir das 17 horas derrepente se tornaram em grandes torres, à noite era só relampagos em toda a zona Leste até aqui. Grande espetáculo

Vizinho Algarvio também estou com o mesmo pressentimento, aquela neblosidade toda ali

Edit: Peço desculpa, não tinha reparado no mapa do Vince, o mapa diz tudo


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 14:47)

O que se vê nas imagens é uma massa de ar quente e seca por baixo, e muito húmida em altura. A humidade boa é a que está em baixo, onde está a secura. Humidade em altura até é má para trovoadas. Até está muito linda a imagem de satélite com nuvens médio-altas a uns 4 mil metros a passar por cima da forte inversão na superfície. 
Aquilo que carinhosamente alguns chamam "cadáveres marroquinos"  Mas boa sorte de qualquer forma, este ano para minha surpresa já vimos trovoadas altas no Algarve no meio do pó, é porque não é impossível.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Ago 2010 às 16:50)

De acordo com o Instituto de meteorologia, de Lisboa para baixo, o máximo que podemos esperar é céu nublado com a ocorrência de "burrifos" fracos durante a manha acompanhados de terra, com pouca possibilidade de trovoadas.

Ja para o Norte e Centro e Norte, o cenário já será bem diferente, esperando-se aguaceiros mais intensos e acompanhados com trovoada mais frequente ( em especial no interior).

Mais uma vez as trovoadas fogem de Lisboa


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 17:21)

Penso que o Litoral Sul Algarve e Alentejo até Lisboa podem ver trovoadas ou aguaceiros, depois mais tarde ai sim o Interior poderia ser contemplado.


----------



## squidward (7 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

miguel disse:


> Penso que o Litoral Sul Algarve e Alentejo até Lisboa podem ver trovoadas ou aguaceiros, depois mais tarde ai sim o Interior poderia ser contemplado.



será que existe alguma "ínfima" hipótese de ver alguma coisa?


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

Curiosa a discrepância das entradas da precipitação no Aladin e no ECMWF! 
O Aladin dá as primeiras entradas no litoral alentejano já ao inicio da madrugada de domingo...e a coisa vai subindo por ai acima...
O ECMWF prevê as primeiras entradas durante a manhã de domingo e um fenómeno muito mais disperso pelo país...com relevo para o interior...
O GFS tal como o Aladin prevê as primeiras entradas de precipitação a chegarem ao litoral algarvio ainda antes das 24h de hoje..

Talvez o acompanhamento do fenómeno a sul inicial pode predizer algo mais do que se passará depois....


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 18:46)

squidward disse:


> será que existe alguma "ínfima" hipótese de ver alguma coisa?



Sim existe essa hipótese  apontaria mais para a noite de Domingo e madrugada de Segunda! no Litoral sul Algarve e Alentejo apontaria esta noite madrugada de Domingo até meio ou fim da tarde de Domingo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

Não tenho esperança nenhuma que amanhã chova aqui nestas zonas, sou péssimista e pronto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

Vai ser a semana mais quente que o Algarve teve este Verão. Com temperaturas verdadeiramente tórridas, hoje 32ºC de máxima, amanhã 35ºC, 3ªfeira 37ºC de máxima segundo o IM, 4ª feira deverá estabilizar, só a partir do dia 13 (6ªfeira) é que a temperatura começa a descer, mas até lá muito quente tanto de dia como à noite. Esta informação tem por base, a informação do IM e a previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte.

Se as noites já são insuportáveis, quanto mais ainda com mais calor.

Depois a partir do dia 15 de Agosto vamos assistir a uma descida das temperaturas finalmente.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Ago 2010 às 04:36)

Pois é. Uns pingos de chuva aqui.
Outros de poeira acolá.
Trovoadas? Levou-as a brisa suave e quente .
Expectativas goradas? Já não eram muito elevadas ainda que na nossa mente , a  gente arranje sempre espaço para caberem  pedaços de surpresas, bocados de excepção.
Não foi o caso. Aqui, nem sequer se pode falar em desilusão.

Daqui  para a frente?
Mais nuvens de evolução adiadas para as calendas,
Mais calor em todas as agendas do sul apontado.
Mais nuvens a fingir, a brincar , a fazer de conta  nas do noroeste.
Mais um solavanco  a  meio da semana,que não atrapalhará este  Verão, que apesar de já ter
historial , estará ainda longe   de estar todo contado…


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2010 às 08:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois a partir do dia 15 de Agosto vamos assistir a uma descida das temperaturas finalmente.



Vamos partilhar um pouco de humor, finalmente podes refrescar um pouco.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

É aproveitar a descida das temperaturas esta semana porque a partir de sexta volta a subir a temperatura até pelo menos Domingo ou segunda  quinta será um bom dia para refrescar as casas dia em que vai estar muito vento no litoral oeste


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

De facto vamos ter mudança de padrão a partir de 4ª feira... Volta a nortada em toda a sua pujança... Pelo menos 2 dias de grande vendaval típico de Verão, com o AA a querer reaproximar-se de nós. Enfim, dará para refrescar as casas e limpar esta atmosfera destas poeiras Saarianas... A partir de Sábado parece que regressa a corrente de leste... Este Verão não dá tréguas... Acho que já se pode considerar neste momento como um Verão quente, no mínimo... Se a minha memória selectiva não me atraiçoa...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Ago 2010 às 19:55)

Sem dúvida que teremos uns dias mais descansados deste calor e desta poeira, as temperaturas vão cair de certeza, tanto as mínimas como as máximas...

Contudo agora outra coisa fica na minha cabeça. Após esta breve passagem de algumas células por Portugal Continental, no entanto de fraca colaboração...estive já a tentar perceber quando poderá chegar até nós alguma chuva...

Na próxima semana aproximar-se-ão de nós, novamente vinda do norte de África, umas células que a mim me parecem bem interessantes...Será que desta vez é a valer...?


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2010 às 23:47)

Boas
Por agora teremos um periodo mais fresco ( especialmente no litoral W) entre 5f e dom, devido á intensificação da nortada e á entrada de uma massa de ar mais fresca ( essa com maior expressão a norte de sintra-estrela).
Depois disso a tendencia é de colocar a dorsal entre os açores e a PI, com o AA em força a NW da galiza...isto levaria á entrada de um novo fluxo de E/NE e calor, mas tudo dependerá da evolução do cavado/ULL nas ilhas britanicas e da invest94, a SW dos açores em interacção com um cavado originado por uma perturbação extratropical no mar de labrador...estes dois factores influenciarão a corsal em altura e consequentemente o AA em superficie e o tipo de massas de ar em contacto com a PI.

Por agora denoto que há muita instabilidade, logo no curto prazo, pelo que não vale a pena prespectivar a muitas horas...continuo com a ideia de que o bloqueio russo será erodido a meados do mês, o que intensificaria o fluxo zonal e poderia fortalcer a dorsal dos açores-norte de africa, o que daria numa entrada quente quiçá interrompida por um evento convectivo, já no final do mês.....mas estou a ficar um pouco confuso com todo este padrão estranho que se tem mantido em altura, no atlantico tropical e subtropical, cujo efeito tem sido a liquidação da ciclogénese tropical


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

Sei que isto é complicado responder, mas estou curioso se já há perspectivas de este ser um Outono (tropical) favoravel a tempestades do Atlantico como aquelas que chegam aos Açores e que ainda tem alguma força? Se for mesmo, podera este ser um Outono comparado com o de 2005 em que tivemos cá a tempestade Vince em Outubro?


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 07:55)

Boas; início da manhã com céu muito nublado na região centro. Possibilidade de algum desenvolvimento convectivo nas próximas horas junto às regiões serranas ... elevado risco de incêndios provocados por trovoadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 08:19)

Volto a reforçar uma ideia que já aqui deixei...para dia 17 e 18 de Agosto estou à espera de animação por Portugal Continental...tenho seguido atentamente as previsões e, embora ainda esteja algo distante parece-me um cenário cada vez mais real...e bem mais forte que estas "miseras" células que atravessaram o nosso país estes últimos dias...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 09:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Volto a reforçar uma ideia que já aqui deixei...para dia 17 e 18 de Agosto estou à espera de animação por Portugal Continental...tenho seguido atentamente as previsões e, embora ainda esteja algo distante parece-me um cenário cada vez mais real...e bem mais forte que estas "miseras" células que atravessaram o nosso país estes últimos dias...



Eu para esses dias não vejo nada de trovoadas!!!, vejo sim é a tão desejada chuva.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2010 às 11:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Na próxima semana aproximar-se-ão de nós, novamente vinda do norte de África, umas células que a mim me parecem bem interessantes...Será que desta vez é a valer...?



Isso que o GFS mostra é uma pequena perturbação que se soltaria da ZCIT africana com uma baixa associada. Por vezes acontece nesta altura do ano estas trajectórias invulgares de perturbações da ZCIT se soltarem da mesma e andarem meio "perdidas" para norte, aliás, todo este evento do fim de semana além do pó africano trazia nos níveis altos muita humidade também oriunda da ZCIT mas como vimos, muito seco por baixo devido ao longo trajecto da massa de ar sobre o deserto, daí todas aquelas nuvens altas sem grande interesse como oportunamente aqui foi referido. Neste caso do GFS não seria apenas uma massa húmida nos níveis médio-altos, seria também uma baixa associada. Em 2007 também aconteceu nesta altura do ano e não deu nada de especial por estas bandas, para além da curiosidade e relativa raridade do fenómeno. Nas Canárias por vezes trazem eventos relevantes. De qualquer forma se a mesma aparecer e coincidir com a cutoff, até poderia haver uma interacção interessante.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Como o David tinha referido há mais de uma semana, a dorsal vai migrar para norte, entre nós e os Açores. Ao fim de muita resistência, parece finalmente quebrar daqui a uma semana, com uma cutoff a Oeste a fundir-se depois com o cavado de NE.
Este cenário em condições normais pode trazer instabilidade, embora toda esta secura da atmosfera possa ser um limitativo.

De qualquer forma, ainda não está certo que isto aconteça que a dorsal é potente. e em ambos os modelos há ali uma fase entre as 96-120 horas que parece meio frágil/insegura aparecendo muito de repente uma cutoff bem definida.

*GFS 
*






*ECM e GFS daqui a uma semana
*


----------



## white_wolf (10 Ago 2010 às 12:01)

*Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2010*

Olá gente...

Gostaria caso fosse possivel, ajudare-me a ter uma previsão do estado do tempo do dia 23 a 28 de agosto, no algarave. Vejo que se está a aproximar uma instabilidade bastante grande, ate mesmo grave,  mas será que virá para essa semana?

Obrigada e saudações


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2010 às 12:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2010*



white_wolf disse:


> Olá gente...
> Gostaria caso fosse possivel, ajudare-me a ter uma previsão do estado do tempo do dia 23 a 28 de agosto, no algarave. Vejo que se está a aproximar uma instabilidade bastante grande, ate mesmo grave,  mas será que virá para essa semana?
> Obrigada e saudações




Não sei onde viu isso do grave, não há grave em lado nenhum, grave é por exemplo apanhar um furacão numa ilha das Caraíbas. Apenas a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade localizada perfeitamente normal para a época. Mas 23 de Agosto é daqui a 2 semanas, e nem daqui a uma sabemos o que se passará, às vezes nem do que se passa daqui a 2 ou 3 dias, às vezes só sabemos mesmo 15 minutos antes pelo satélite que vem aí uma trovoada para determinado local. Portanto fazer essas perguntas para daqui a 2 semanas não podem nunca trazer uma resposta satisfatória, por muita boa vontade que se tenha.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 18:44)

Só para mais tarde recordar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2010 às 19:03)

O que me parece para esses dias que supostamente trazem instabilidade vinda bem de África é que caso essa situação não se verifique teremos caso contrário é uma forte intensificação do calor, ou melhor prolongamento do calor que parece-me mais viável do que essa situação neste momento prevista !!

Mas isso vai depender de como for "cozinhada a sopa" !!

É apenas impressão minha ou este Verão está mesmo escaldante !!

34º graus em Faro são cerca de 39º C para mim, que estão na entrada da serra ( 10 km a norte), sim acreditem que aqui no Algarve em poucos km existem sempre diferenças enormes de temperatura !!


----------



## Lightning (10 Ago 2010 às 21:29)

Ò pessoal, nós estamos todos a precisar de nos animarmos com alguma coisa _a sério_, o Verão não é só praia e calor e poeira de África  também contam as trovoadas e a restante festa. 

Mas agora falando a sério, uma BOA rega fazia falta para acalmar o calor e refrescar tudo. Para mais tarde recordar esta RUN, que na minha opinião está espectacular:














Claro que não contam só o CAPE e LI para os eventos convectivos, eu é que só coloquei aqui estes dois modelos porque entre os restantes que também ajudam a perceber melhor se existem realmente condições ou não para acontecer ou não o que está mostrado nestes modelos, não sei bem escolher qual ou quais as cartas mais fundamentais. 

De qualquer das maneiras, é um cenário bem interessante, e o GFS voltou a mostrar mais uma depressão isolada em altura e mais convecção (festa) nas suas últimas cartas do primeiro painel.

Veremos se é só uma saída de sonho, ou se o sonho pode vir a tornar-se realidade...


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2010 às 22:39)

Lightning disse:


> Ò pessoal, nós estamos todos a precisar de nos animarmos com alguma coisa _a sério_, o Verão não é só praia e calor e poeira de África  também contam as trovoadas e a restante festa.
> 
> Mas agora falando a sério, uma BOA rega fazia falta para acalmar o calor e refrescar tudo. Para mais tarde recordar esta RUN, que na minha opinião está espectacular:
> 
> ...




Era mesmo lindo  mesmo em cima de nós na margem sul ^^


----------



## Gongas (10 Ago 2010 às 23:53)

Esperemos que não fique só pelo sul porque o norte e o centro precisam bem da chuva para acabar com os fogos!!


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2010 às 01:01)

Gongas disse:


> Esperemos que não fique só pelo sul porque o norte e o centro precisam bem da chuva para acabar com os fogos!!



sim é mais importante que chova no norte em vez do sul


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2010 às 03:50)

1337 disse:


> sim é mais importante que chova no norte em vez do sul



O mais importante é que chova: no norte e no sul.
A noroeste e no sotavento .No vale e na montanha.
No campo  e na  seara.No litoral e no interior.
Isso é que é importante...que chova algo, um pouco por todo o lado.
já que está tudo necessitado.

Crescem as esperanças .Está já em preparação  uma revolução 
para acabar com esta ditadura do calor e da  secura.
A  mais de 100  horas  de distância,ainda se teme  pelo sucesso do movimento revolucionário.
Mas acredita-se cada vez mais que este "regime" terá os dias contados.
O calor terá até  permissão de continuar. A seca não... Será deposta.
Precipitações a caminho? 
Que bom que era , no norte e no sul no campo e  na seara ,no vale e na montanha...


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Boas tardes

..........GFS/12z..........

T0 a T+72h:

Neste periodo teremos o AA centrado a NW da galiza, com Pmax na ordem dos 1030 a 1034hpa, sobre o centro sul da PI continua a presença da baixa térmica.
Em altura temos o anticiclone centrado a SW da PI e a SE dos açores estendendo-se em crista para NE/NNE até perto da Irlanda.
No mar do norte um cavado com vortice em altura embebido progride para SSE.
A W dos açores uma ULL progride para NW/N, enfraquecendo gradualmente, ás 72h a ULL inverte o movimento para E/SE e  inicia a interacção com o cavado que já se movimenta sobre frança.

Neste periodo, teremos uma circulação moderada de N/NW, rodando para N/NE em superficie e NE nos niveis medios, assim sendo espera-se uma descida seguida de estagnação da T850 e da T2m para valores mais próximos aos valores médios, sendo que essa descida será mais acentuada no litoral a norte do cabo raso, onde poderá ocorrer precipitação fraca associada a nuvens estratiformes baixas .

T+72h a T+144h:

Neste periodo o AA enfraquece ligeiramente, mantendo-se a NW entre os açores e a escandinavia.
Em altura o anticiclone desloca-se para S/SW dos açores, estendendo-se em crista até ao mar do norte.
O cavado com vortice embebido mantem-se sobre frança estendendo-se para NW até á alemanha e para SW até ao golfo de biscaia.
A ULL a N dos açores movimenta-se para SE interagindo com o cavado europeu.
Sobre africa observa-se a restruturação da dorsal com a alta de niveis elevados a centrar-se sobre a argelia-marrocos.

Neste periodo a ULL move-se para proximo da costa W portuguesa passando por um processo de absorção pelo cavado na europa á medida que se vai movimentando para SE e depois para ENE cruzando o quadrante norte da PI.
O fluxo em superficie e nos niveis baixos é de  NE rodando, especialmente durante a tarde e a sul do tejo, para o quadrante W, ocorrendo a entrada de uma massa de ar mais humida especialmente a sul.
Em altura o fluxo é de W/SW ocorrendo a entrada de algum ar quente e humido sobre toda a PI.
Espera-se neste periodo a manutenção de valores de temperatura um pouco acima da média.

Tambem neste periodo, devido á divergencia em altura e á presença de forcings verticais é prevista uma gradual desestabilização da atmosfera com aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente durante a tarde e no periodo entre as 12z de dia 16 e as 12z de dia 17.

T>144h:

É provavel que o cavado que se extende entre a europa central e a PI  se vá afastando para E/ENE procedendo-se a advecção de ar mais fresco de NW em todos os niveis, enquanto medida que a instabilidade diminui.

Penso que não há um cenario defenido após as 168h...principalmente devido á resiliencia do bloqueio na russia e á fraca intensidade da dorsal atlantica...suponho que faria sentido uma nova incursão da dorsal atlantica sobre os açores estendendo-se sobre a europa ocidental e interagindo com a dorsal africana, com restituição do AA a N no que daria numa nova entrada quente, algures após dia 20.
Mantenho esta ideia que já tenho referido varias vezes porque é para mim inevitavel a erosão do bloqueio russo na 2a metade do mês, esse factor levaria a uma reorganização do fluxo zonal nas latitudes acima dos 45/50ºN, com o posterior e gradual aumento de intensidade da baixa da islandia.
Assim sendo a 2a metade do mês começaria com temperaturas mais amenas, sendo que estas tenderiam a subir á medida que a dorsal retomaria o dominio da eurpa W/SW e do mediterraneo W com a insurgencia da NAO+.
Já nos ultimos dias do mês e durante setembro possivelmente, com a descida do jet teriamos as primeiras preturbãções a causar instabilidade.
Apesar de tudo Setembro e Outubro teem vindo a mostrar um padrão cada vez mais NAO+...ou seja, serão meses tendencialmente secos..


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Então que é feito da chuva e das trovoadas que tanto prometiam pa semana ?
pelo que vi essa possibilidade teve e tem tendência a diminuir com o passar dos dias


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2010 às 00:27)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Então que é feito da chuva e das trovoadas que tanto prometiam pa semana ?
> pelo que vi essa possibilidade teve e tem tendência a diminuir com o passar dos dias



Pois isso em principio já se esfumou ;( resta uma frente em dissipação na Quarta e uma semana mais fresca em relação as ultimas semanas principalmente o meio da semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Ago 2010 às 03:00)

miguel disse:


> Pois isso em principio já se esfumou ;( resta uma frente em dissipação na Quarta e uma semana mais fresca em relação as ultimas semanas principalmente o meio da semana.



Ui ??? Que é isto?
Bastou não vir cá 2 dias e muito cenário na previsão para mais de 100 horas,
terá sido   alterado.
O calor,  que não parecia  estar ameaçado  apresenta agora forte contingente de retirada.
A chuva convectiva , tão aguardada e já dada como certa em quantidade apreciada,é agora subtraída  e resumir-se-á a uma frente dissipada. 
A "Revolução "  das precipitações é mais uma, das muitas,  fracassada.
Resta-nos o "Golpe de Estado "  das temperaturas .
Isto , se tudo correr como o previsto , Hoje..
Daqui a 48 horas , outro cenário reinventado espreitará ?
O que nos acenará?
Eu gosto desta "Revolução permanente" ...


----------



## Aspvl (13 Ago 2010 às 11:50)

Já viram alguma coisa parecida com isto??


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2010 às 13:15)

Aspvl disse:


> Já viram alguma coisa parecida com isto??http://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab133/aspvl/meteopt
> /meteo.jpg



Sim. é normal nestas alturas do ano aparecerem coisas dessas nos modelos. 

O GFS, a muito longo prazo e sem qualquer tipo de fiabilidade, modelou (se não me engano) uma tempestade tropical, que depois se intensifica e passa a furacão. Tirei esta conclusão observando estas duas cartas:




















Disto isto, penso que te tirei a dúvida, pois as quantidades de precipitação neste tipo de eventos são sempre em *grande* quantidade. 

Digamos que é um "rebentar" da escala de precipitação do modelo, ou seja, mais de 55 milímetros acumulados em 6 horas.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

Sim esclareceste, muito obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Então que é feito da chuva e das trovoadas que tanto prometiam pa semana ? pelo que vi essa possibilidade teve e tem tendência a diminuir com o passar dos dias



Previsão para 2ª Feira, 16 de Agosto de 2010: Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado e com *possibilidade* de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas regiões Centro e Sul.

IM


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2010 às 23:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Previsão para 2ª Feira, 16 de Agosto de 2010: Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado e com *possibilidade* de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas regiões Centro e Sul.
> 
> IM



já tinha lido isso, eles prevêem sempre mais que aquilo que realmente acontece...
tenho a certeza que quando chegar 2ª Feira estará um belo dia de sol..


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2010 às 23:46)

Para Segunda ou Terça neste momento nos modelos pouco vejo para se ter trovoadas! mas estas ultimas saídas tem molhara-do para Quarta/Quinta quanto ao calor só se deverá ter um bom alivio Quarta e Quinta altura da possivel instabilidade que nem é certa...depois voltaria o calor em força por pouco ou muito tempo??logo se verá


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2010 às 23:50)

E lá continua o GFS, a prever, a muito longo prazo e sem qualquer fiabilidade nenhuma, um furacão potente com pressões mínimas abaixo dos 980 hPa...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2010 às 12:28)

O IM continua a prevêr para Segunda-Feira condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior Norte e Centro do pais e Terça mais para Norte...

O modelo GFS não prevê precipitação para Segunda  só mesmo Terça para o Interior Sul 

Modelo ECMWF  ( Segunda-Feira  09h00 - 15h00 )


----------



## Aurélio (14 Ago 2010 às 12:47)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos ECM e GFS diria que parece que temos previsão para dois países diferentes porque o GFS dá-nos aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior sul e o ECM para o interior norte !! (segunda e terça)


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2010 às 13:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia olhando aos modelos ECM e GFS diria que parece que temos previsão para dois países diferentes porque o GFS dá-nos aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior sul e o ECM para o interior norte !! (segunda e terça)



Não parece complicado, no meio está a virtude! 
Talvez o interior centro seja o mais contemplado..


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

A próxima mensagem é do Stormy:



			
				Stormy disse:
			
		

> O próximo fim de semana vai ser muito quente, ainda por cima a baixa a N dos açores vai meter bastante calor nos níveis baixos. Depois a crista intensifica-se e o fluxo roda para SE regressando o calor africano. Em suma, aquele sistema de baixas pressões a N dos Açores vai ser preponderante vai meter ar quente de SW antes de chegar o ar africano....e também vai manter o bloqueio por cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2010 às 22:23)

Hoje e amanhã deveremos ter umas mínimas baixas. Amplitudes consideráveis nos esperam.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Ago 2010 às 03:23)

E não saímos disto.
Mesmo com os principais "Centro de Acção que mais interferem e determinam o nosso Tempo", em  grande movimentação e a mudarem claramente de posição ,
(  o arquipélago Açoreano  nos próximos dias sentirá (? )essa mudança ),
essa  conjectura aqui,  no Continente,não determinará grande alteração.
Afinal , são tréguas Senhores, São  tréguas o que aí  vem.
Ainda lá virão  mais calores .. É Verão.
"É o que se diz por aí ", agora, neste   diz que diz,  2 a 4 vezes por dia , por todos os modelos de previsão.
Hoje , ainda nos dizem que será de curta duração .
Amanhã que nos dirão?
Há este " diz que diz"  que depois "disse que não disse".
Mas também há "Aquilo que é dito, para mais tarde ser declamado".
Verão acabado? 
"Diz " que ainda não...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 07:12)

Ora bons dias e boas noticias 

Modelos das 00z :

Instabilidade certa desde das 12h de hoje até as 90h e sempre a aumentar até as 72h!!

























Já não era sem tempo...

Venha de lá essa Cut Off...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

E agora as más noticias ... o IM não ve nada disso, e a run das 06h volta a oscilar ... 
o GFS também não ve qq chuva no litoral norte e centro na Quarta e estamos a menos de 48h...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 10:58)

Aurélio disse:


> E agora as más noticias ... o IM não ve nada disso, e a run das 06h volta a oscilar ...
> o GFS também não ve qq chuva no litoral norte e centro na Quarta e estamos a menos de 48h...



Não oscila assim muito... adia um pouquito apenas! 

Mas a run das 00z e 12z são mais fiáveis! 

Agora olhando a sat a ver quais das saidas tem mais fiabilidade...

Mesmo a 42h aumentou mais a precipitação, para os meus lados


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Ago 2010 às 23:18)

ja ha algumas previsoes para a ultima semana de agosto de 23-29 no algarve? ( portimao)


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2010 às 10:42)

Bons dias

..........GFS/ECMWF/00z..........

Está-se a instalar um padrão interessante para os proximos dias...
Após 5f teremos uma reactivação da actividade depressionaria no atlantico norte, com a instalação de uma ondulção do jet quase até aos açores, entre uma crista com anticiclone em omega na gronelandia-canadá e outra, mais forte, entre a PI e a europa SW-mediterraneo, centrada sobre marrocos.

É uma nova insurgencia da NAO-:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=138&mode=0&map=

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?ech=138&code=1&mode=0&map=

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=174&mode=0&map=

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?ech=174&code=1&mode=0&map=

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/naefs_cartes.php?ech=174&code=1&mode=0&map=

Este padrão resulta em boa parte da degradação crescente do bloqueio russo, que leva a intensificação do fluxo zonal.
Eu achava, há dias, que haveria tambem uma insurgencia da dorsal, mas acontece que esta será empurrada para sul...

Assim sendo teremos, até 5f/6f, a manutenção das actuais condições, apenas com alguma instabilidade a sul e no interior, devido a uma ULL, e com nevoeiros no litoral devido ao ar maritimo que se desloca sobre as aguas relativamente frescas.

No fim de semana espera-se uma subida da temperatura com o regresso do fluxo de N ( tipico regime de brisas) no litoral, e o fluxo do quadrante leste no interior.
E altura espera-se a rotação do vento para o quadrante sul/SE e depois, já na próxima semana, para S/SW.

Devido á latitude do território este episódio de NAO- não deverá causar precipitações, pelo menos significativas, pois tanto em altura como em superficie o anticiclone deverá manter os sistemas frontais a N/NW com o storm-track entre o N dos açores e as ilhas britanicas...os sistemas frontais deverão rasar a galiza.
Apesar de tudo seremos claramente afectados pela intrusão de ar tropical vinda de SW e que contorna o AA, estas massas de ar são arrastadas pelas baixas desde o atlantico tropical a S dos açores ( pluma tropical ou WCB) sendo depois dispersas sobre a europa W/SW regressando para sul no bordo este do AA.

Espero que após 6f regresse o calor com as temperaturas acima da média ( maximas entre os 26-30 no litoral NW e os 37-41 no interior alentejano com muitas minimas tropicais), mas depois talvez as temperaturas descam um pouco durante a 2a metade da semana, mas principalmente as maximas e a norte do tejo/mondego.

No longo prazo ( para lá das 180-240h) há uma certa teimosia nos modelos em colocar a dorsal a reforçar-se sobre nós, com nova entrada quente, enquanto no atlantico W ( a W dos açores) se formaria outra ondulação do jet, onde se formariam massivos sistemas extratropicais alimentados por calor tropical vindo de S ou até mesmo sistemas tropicais em decadencia.
Esta tendencia no longo prazo levaria á deslocação do storm track tal que este passaria a situar-se entre o NE dos estados unidos e a  islandia/escandinavia, com a dorsal na europa SW, levando á manutação do tempo quente na PI, com fluxo de E em superficie e S ou W em altura.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Ago 2010 às 12:02)

Pelo seguimento do satélite, mais fiável não pode ser...parece-me que se houver algumas entradas sugestivas...essas acontecerão sem duvida no Alentejo e no Algarve...de resto estamos a zeros como o costume...


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Ago 2010 às 17:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje e amanhã deveremos ter umas mínimas baixas. Amplitudes consideráveis nos esperam.








Não sabia onde colocar isto mas como se fez referencia as amplitudes térmicas... chamo a atenção para o dia 11 de Agosto


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2010 às 17:45)

Esse dia parece-me sinceramente erro de quem passou a informação..
Carregar na tecla ao lado, no "1" em vez do "2"..
A mínima deverá ter sido 20º e não 10º nesse dia.. Tem aí amplitudes bastante interessantes, mas essa, além de abusiva, está completamente deslocada dos valores nos dias antes e depois, que por acaso até têm mínimas a rondar os 20º..


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2010 às 18:51)

rozzo disse:


> Esse dia parece-me sinceramente erro de quem passou a informação..
> Carregar na tecla ao lado, no "1" em vez do "2"..
> A mínima deverá ter sido 20º e não 10º nesse dia.. Tem aí amplitudes bastante interessantes, mas essa, além de abusiva, está completamente deslocada dos valores nos dias antes e depois, que por acaso até têm mínimas a rondar os 20º..



Neste caso não me parece rozzo...

Gráfico da variação horária nessa noite:


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Ago 2010 às 19:12)

vitamos disse:


> Neste caso não me parece rozzo...
> 
> Gráfico da variação horária nessa noite:





não subestimem o "buraco" da terra quente transmontana
acho que as variações térmicas e os fenómenos meteorológicos de Mirandela deviam ser estudados


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

tiaguh7 disse:


> não subestimem o "buraco" da terra quente transmontana
> acho que as variações térmicas e os fenómenos meteorológicos de Mirandela deviam ser estudados



Mirandela até está num vale bem aberto.


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

vitamos disse:


> Neste caso não me parece rozzo...
> 
> Gráfico da variação horária nessa noite:



Ora muito bem, não vi o gráfico diário e assim não restam dúvidas que afinal ninguém se enganou a colocar o valor! 


Então mais surpreendente do que a enorme amplitude térmica desse dia, que é imensa, mas como disseram e bem, não totalmente invulgar nessa região, o que mais me surpreende é a disparidade entre as mínimas dessas várias noites consecutivas!
Várias a rondar os 20º, e uma nos 10º no meio! Quando tanto mínimas como máximas andavam lá por cima relativamente estáveis!

Notável e intrigante!


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

belem disse:


> Mirandela até está num vale bem aberto.



sim, relativamente... para qualquer lado que se vá a partir de Mirandela sobe-se sempre, pelo menos num primeiro momento


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

tiaguh7 disse:


> sim, relativamente... para qualquer lado que se vá a partir de Mirandela sobe-se sempre, pelo menos num primeiro momento



Mirandela até que está algo exposta à influência de norte, a ventos e às inversões térmicas, sendo por isso uma zona baixa duriense com características muito próprias.
Isso deve-se justamente à configuração do vale.


----------



## ruijacome (18 Ago 2010 às 13:18)

Olá,

É impressão minha, ou os modelos estão a colocar calor com força para o próximo fim de semana ?

Abraços!


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Ago 2010 às 11:42)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> É impressão minha, ou os modelos estão a colocar calor com força para o próximo fim de semana ?
> 
> Abraços!



Sim, é verdade que os modelos estão a prever a subida da temperatura, começando amanhã mas em principio esbatendo-se já no domingo...
No litoral oeste tenho algumas duvidas que se fará sentir muito este calor...mas veremos...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Ago 2010 às 12:14)

Cá estou eu sempre a desejar que a precipitação apareça...e já há nova data de encontro...dia 23/24 de Agosto surgirão a NW da Península Ibérica as tão desejadas "meninas"...esperemos que cá cheguem e que não aconteça o costume...ficar sempre com os restos dos outros...mas coisa pouca que virá...

Aqui estão as previsões:


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

alguem me sabe dizer a temperatura da agua do mar para a proxima semana no algarve? ( praia da rocha)


----------



## Rainy (19 Ago 2010 às 16:26)

Mas pra semana pode chover no Algarve, no país mas a sério??

Tou a ficar desesperado e com saudades da .


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2010 às 09:50)

Uma previsão que dividiria o país em 2 partes. Chuva e algum vento a norte e bastante calor a sul.


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Ago 2010 às 13:59)

calor a sul nao digo.

Ceu limpo mas muita nortada e temperaturas amenas...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2010 às 17:37)

Ao fim de tanto tempo de espera parece agora um cenário cada vez mais provável a tão esperada precipitação chegar até nós...pelo menos aqui no norte

Pelas previsões na noite de domingo as "meninas" começam a entrar a NW da Península Ibérica e fazer-nos-ão uma visita...mesmo que curta...
De seguida alguns dos cenários previstos...





Cá está ela...e mesmo no Minho e Douro Litoral =)





O Instituto Superior Técnico apenas prevê a chegada quase 24h depois...





Também só lá para o final de de 2ª feira é que temos novidades...



De entre todos os cenários, chegue mais cedo ou mais tarde, o importante é que realmente ela chegue até nós...e que não seja muito tímida...


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Ago 2010 às 17:53)

e no algarve alguma surpresa para esta semana?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2010 às 18:07)

LuisFilipe disse:


> e no algarve alguma surpresa para esta semana?



Nada em vista.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Ago 2010 às 00:57)

Estamos no Verão. Não quero cá chuva


----------



## 1337 (22 Ago 2010 às 01:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estamos no Verão. Não quero cá chuva



queres antes ver tudo arder
pensas muito bem realmente


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Ago 2010 às 01:37)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estamos no Verão. Não quero cá chuva



O teu querer será enorme na tua vontade.Será  até  respeitável.
Mas será pequeno , pequenino , perante a urgência de um dia de chuva ,
do Minho ao Algarve.
Dada a impossibilidade de concretização de tão gigantesca tarefa para o Agosto que corre,
haverá uns serviços mínimos  que incluirão  alguma precipitação a noroeste, cada vez mais confinada,cada vez mais escassa, e depois  de terça , mais ausências , mais chuva adiada , quer "frontal " ou  "convectiva".
Sem calores extremos previstos, o Verão prosseguirá seco , pelo menos por mais uns pares de dias... 
Estamos no Verão ...(Neste ) Há pouca chuva...


----------



## Aspvl (22 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

Estive a ver o CAPE/LI e o príncipio de Setembro parece-me favorável para as nossas tão esperadas trovoadas. 

O que dizem??

PS: Eu sei que ainda falta muito tempo e que os modelos ainda vão mudar muito mas mesmo assim queria a vossa opinião.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Ago 2010 às 01:44)

1337 disse:


> queres antes ver tudo arder
> pensas muito bem realmente



Certamente que o calor influenciará nos incêndios mas não é *O* culpado. Não é ele que ateia os fogos e todos sabemos disso. Lá por eu querer calor não significa que queria tudo a arder, até porque em condições normais isso não aconteceria.


----------



## Costa (23 Ago 2010 às 09:25)

1337 disse:


> queres antes ver tudo arder
> pensas muito bem realmente



Que raio de raciocínio, desculpe lá. Afirmar que uma pessoa é pirónoma por gostar de poder ir à praia e desfrutar do sol durante o verão é algo bastante parvo.

Por essa lógica de ideias, suponho que deu saltos de alegria quando quase 50 pessoas morreram arrastadas por enxurradas na Madeira devido às chuvas fortes.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Ago 2010 às 10:26)

Eu sou que não sou nenhum moderador mas isto é um tópico de Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Ago 2010 às 13:03)

Esta pergunta é do Pedro:

- Para quando a previsão de chuva, mesmo fraca hoje para viseu .

Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2010 às 21:08)

A AEMET prevê uma onda de calor a começar dia 25 e a prolongar-se até dia 30, as regiões mais afectadas serão Andaluzia, Extremadura, Murcia y sur de Castilla-La Mancha. Por isso, não é de descartar dias mais quentes no Alentejo e Algarve, visto serem regiões juntas às suas congéneres espanholas

Olhando a previsão é notório um aumento das temperaturas durante esta semana.


----------



## 1337 (23 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Costa disse:


> Que raio de raciocínio, desculpe lá. Afirmar que uma pessoa é pirónoma por gostar de poder ir à praia e desfrutar do sol durante o verão é algo bastante parvo.
> 
> Por essa lógica de ideias, suponho que deu saltos de alegria quando quase 50 pessoas morreram arrastadas por enxurradas na Madeira devido às chuvas fortes.



não não dei saltos de alegrias
não tou a dizeer para deixar de termos sol e calor no verão
mas passar o verão todo com calor e com sol as coisas começam a "morrer"
se tem campos á beira repare na natureza se não necessita de água nem que seja dois dias de chuva por mes
e pense tambem nos bombeiros que não tem descanso porque simplesmente não cai uma gota em mais de 2 meses
pense um bocadinho nas outras coisas e não so no que voçe quer e deseja


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2010 às 21:27)

Foi aproveitar esta chuvinha, fraca para a maioria, a partir de agora voltamos ao marasmo se bem que com pontos interessantes para o fim da semana devido a uma depressão perto dos açores que caso ai se fixe irá trazer mau tempo aos açores com fortes trovoadas e ventos fortes e ao continente um grande aumento de temperaturas principalmente a partir de Sábado até segunda ou terça em principio, calor esse que poderia ser extremo em toda a região Centro e Sul onde se voltaria aos 40º ou até mais!! mesmo junto ao mar se atingiria temperaturas muito altas! mas isto tudo depende se a depressão se situa mesmo nos Açores e ali se fixa e isso não está ainda garantido dai que isto é tudo num cenário de hipótese, mas que está cada vez mais próximo...

Para já e até sexta teremos um aumento de temperatura terça e sobretudo Quarta para depois ter de novo uma descida quinta e se manter na sexta, a curto prazo isto é certo veremos se depois se confirma o que falei antes ou não.


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

miguel disse:


> Foi aproveitar esta chuvinha, fraca para a maioria, a partir de agora voltamos ao marasmo se bem que com pontos interessantes para o fim da semana devido a uma depressão perto dos açores que caso ai se fixe irá trazer mau tempo aos açores com fortes trovoadas e ventos fortes e ao continente um grande aumento de temperaturas principalmente a partir de Sábado até segunda ou terça em principio, calor esse que poderia ser extremo em toda a região Centro e Sul onde se voltaria aos 40º ou até mais!! mesmo junto ao mar se atingiria temperaturas muito altas! mas isto tudo depende se a depressão se situa mesmo nos Açores e ali se fixa e isso não está ainda garantido dai que isto é tudo num cenário de hipótese, mas que está cada vez mais próximo...
> 
> Para já e até sexta teremos um aumento de temperatura terça e sobretudo Quarta para depois ter de novo uma descida quinta e se manter na sexta, a curto prazo isto é certo veremos se depois se confirma o que falei antes ou não.



Pois, mas isso é o GFS que o diz... O ECMWF coloca a depressão mais perto de nós e consequentemente sem os extremos de calor que o GFS parece indicar... A partir do fim de semana os 2 modelos principais parecem querer divergir: o GFS coloca o AA bem perto do UK, com uma corrente de E bem forte sobre nós, o ECMWF não. Mas o calor parece mais ou menos garantido, nem que seja mais para o interior sul e para sul de Espanha (os suspeitos do costume )... Esta semana apenas 4ª feira terá calor mais a sério, pelo que parece...


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> Pois, mas isso é o GFS que o diz... O ECMWF coloca a depressão mais perto de nós e consequentemente sem os extremos de calor que o GFS parece indicar... A partir do fim de semana os 2 modelos principais parecem querer divergir: o GFS coloca o AA bem perto do UK, com uma corrente de E bem forte sobre nós, o ECMWF não. Mas o calor parece mais ou menos garantido, nem que seja mais para o interior sul e para sul de Espanha (os suspeitos do costume )... Esta semana apenas 4ª feira terá calor mais a sério, pelo que parece...



Isso é verdade mas também já vi o ECM mais longe do cenário do GFS ou seja aos poucos está a encostar ao modelo Americano!! veremos


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2010 às 01:57)

Vamos ver, intriga-me um pouco a modelação da cut-off..

E esta vai ter um papel importante na dimensão do calor que aí vem..
Porque esse sim está a ser modelado em força por todos os modelos disponíveis desde o GFS, ao ECMWF passando pelo GEM, etc..

E numa entrada com tons "épicos" segundo o GFS por exemplo.. 
O ECMWF por exemplo apesar de muito quente é bastante mais moderado!

Vamos ver exactamente o que ocorre. Ar muito quente e seco vindo de África vem de certeza, e partes da península vão "torrar", aliás já os espanhois estão alerta com a situação! Aqui também parece que sim, mas há o tal detalhe da cut-off que anda a "pairar" a Oeste, que pode tanto aliviar muito, se houver algum quadrante Oeste, como pelo contrário pode piorar e muito até ao litoral, no caso de fixar um Este bem marcado! Para já está difícil ter certeza..
Mas claro, tenho esperança que aqui no extremo Oeste da península a coisa acalme um pouco com mais influência marítima!


Apenas tenho 2 certezas:

1) Calor virá de certeza, possivelmente em força.
2) O GFS nas últimas saídas está a exagerar claramente, até a disparatar, a carta que vou colocar é demonstrativa.. Mas.. A última vez que assim delirou, e apontou valores da ordem dos 45º na zona centro, na verdade aos 43º chegou, e Lisboa também aos 40º chegou.. Desta vez claro estamos já mais tarde no Verão, a radiação é menor, etc, e o modelo a uma semana está a sobrevalorizar as coisas, é óbvio, mas.. Atenção que se as peças estiverem na posição pior, a coisa pode dar uns dias muito feios mesmo..

Cá vai a carta louca da última saída GFS, máximas na próxima 2ª, nada de mais.. Só 47º ali um nada a Este de Lisboa.


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Ago 2010 às 08:36)

Pois, o ECMWF parece querer ir atrás do GFS e já coloca o AA bem em cima do UK, com a tal depressão mais longe de nós e perto dos Açores, com uma corrente de E/SE africana bem forte sobre nós a partir de Sábado ou Domingo... Quem diria, quase em Setembro e ele (Verão) a dizer-nos que está bem presente e que este ano será dos mais quentes que há memória... De facto ele não desarma... Estou curioso para saber como será o nosso Outono e Inverno, depois dum Verão destes...


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Ago 2010 às 11:59)

Para a posteridade, o freemeteo mete, para Lisboa, e para o próximo Domingo e Segunda-feira, respectivamente, 43ºC e 44ºC de máxima...
Tem 99% de hipóteses de não vir a acontecer, mas fica o registo...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2010 às 12:08)

Estava o calor a fazer a mala quando entrou de rompante o Verão na sala que de imediato lhe questionou:
-Onde pensas que vais?
-Então ? Vou-me embora. Está quase na hora e este ano não te podes queixar.Cumpri bem o meu papel. Agora tenho que  a outros, dar lugar.
-Pois. Mas eu ía-te pedir um favor: 
-Diz lá! 
-Oh calor: não te importavas de ficar? 
-Ainda mais? Não sei se será boa ideia. Tenho medo de agora
começar a importunar. 
-Não incomodas nada. Tens tempo para ir de abalada.Fica mais uns dias
e eu depois até te faço companhia, na retirada...
-Mas olha que eu já tinha a mala feita. Não a vou  desfazer para depois mal aparecer.
-Não...não .Estás à vontade . Tens carta branca até para alguns excessos ,
se assim o entenderes.
-Bom! Então está bem. E para quantos dias queres que prolongue a minha estada?
-Tu vês ; se não fosse muita maçada,  pelo menos mais uma semana.
-Mas olha: depois não me venhas  com mais conversa afiada para novo 
adiamento da minha retirada...
-está bem...logo se verá...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2010 às 12:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Estava o calor a fazer a mala quando entrou de rompante o Verão na sala que de imediato lhe questionou:
> -Onde pensas que vais?
> -Então ? Vou-me embora. Está quase na hora e este ano não te podes queixar.Cumpri bem o meu papel. Agora tenho que  a outros, dar lugar.
> -Pois. Mas eu ía-te pedir um favor:
> ...


----------



## ruijacome (24 Ago 2010 às 13:24)

Olá,

Pois é.. Os modelos todos parecem confirmar a mesma tendencia para o proximo fim de semana...

Calor com fartura e até em excesso... Vai ser um fim de semana complicado para nós Bombeiros...


----------



## David sf (24 Ago 2010 às 13:41)

beachboy30 disse:


> Pois, o ECMWF parece querer ir atrás do GFS e já coloca o AA bem em cima do UK, com a tal depressão mais longe de nós e perto dos Açores, com uma corrente de E/SE africana bem forte sobre nós a partir de Sábado ou Domingo... Quem diria, quase em Setembro e ele (Verão) a dizer-nos que está bem presente e que este ano será dos mais quentes que há memória... De facto ele não desarma... *Estou curioso para saber como será o nosso Outono e Inverno, depois dum Verão destes... *



De salientar que o anticiclone dos Açores está novamente KO. Nos últimos 12 meses creio que primou pela ausência durante uns 10. Não sei se será alguma tendência ou uma fraqueza ocasional, mas a verdade é que já tivemos El Niño, agora La Niña, já foi Inverno, agora é Verão, já tivemos SST com anomalias posítiva e negativa no Atlântico, já tivemos ondas de frio e de calor pela Europa toda. Mas o nosso amigo AA teima em primar pela sua ausência. E as tendências sazonais, que há uns meses apontavam para um Inverno de NAO+, estão cada vez mais a tender para a repetição do padrão do ano anterior.

Quanto ao calor ele aí vem, a partir do fim de semana, esqueçam os delírios do GFS (44ºC em Lisboa), mas poderemos ter o dia mais quente do ano no próximo Domingo (ECM põe uns mais credíveis, mas igualmente espantosos 41ºC em Lisboa). 
Nesse mesmo Domingo eu vou para a Roménia, onde, segundo as últimas saídas do ECM e do GFS, me esperam trovoadas, temperaturas máximas abaixo de 20ºC e mínimas a rondar os 5ºC a partir da próxima Segunda. Vou matar saudades.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

Para Tomar, na Segunda-feira o GFS dá 44.6

Será é de loucos


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Ago 2010 às 14:58)

Pelo que estive a ver é quase consensual que no final do dia de quinta-feira e madrugada de sexta haja a possibilidade de alguma precipitação aqui no litoral norte...algo que vou seguindo com alguma curiosidade, embora não seja grande coisa que se espera...


----------



## zenuno (24 Ago 2010 às 15:00)

Bom dia,
Antes de mais peço desculpa se estou a intrometer-me num tópico errado, mas sou uma pessoa muito preocupada com o clima , especialmente no verão. Ando sempre em contra corrente porque ao contrário da maioria dos portugueses detesto calor e dou-me muito bem com dias frios e nublados. Deveria emigrar, mas a minha vida profissional e pessoal não permite. Estive a ler alguns posts vossos e estou assustado, não percebo nada de ECW e derivados, mas respeito muito quem percebe dessas coisas. Já alguém consegue prever quando acaba este maldito calor? Aqui em coimbra por estes dias até se tem conseguido sobreviver, mas já sinto saudades de uma chuva de jeito e de um cheiro a outono. Será que é como em 2009 que o frio só chegou em novembro?(a 28 de outubro estavam 28 graus de máxima, fixei eu não sei bem porquê...). Obrigado e continuem o bom trabalho.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

zenuno disse:


> Bom dia,
> Antes de mais peço desculpa se estou a intrometer-me num tópico errado, mas sou uma pessoa muito preocupada com o clima , especialmente no verão. Ando sempre em contra corrente porque ao contrário da maioria dos portugueses detesto calor e dou-me muito bem com dias frios e nublados. Deveria emigrar, mas a minha vida profissional e pessoal não permite. Estive a ler alguns posts vossos e estou assustado, não percebo nada de ECW e derivados, mas respeito muito quem percebe dessas coisas. Já alguém consegue prever quando acaba este maldito calor? Aqui em coimbra por estes dias até se tem conseguido sobreviver, mas já sinto saudades de uma chuva de jeito e de um cheiro a outono. Será que é como em 2009 que o frio só chegou em novembro?(a 28 de outubro estavam 28 graus de máxima, fixei eu não sei bem porquê...). Obrigado e continuem o bom trabalho.



Este tópico talvez ajude 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/previsao-sazonal-outono-inverno-2010-11-a-4722.html


----------



## meteo (24 Ago 2010 às 15:12)

Ola Zenuno!

Este calor por enquanto não vai acabar,até vai aumentar nos próximos dias. Vai ser um fim-de-semana e inicio de semana muito quente possivelmente com temperaturas das mais quentes do ano. Até Terça será muito calor,a partir dai é esperar para ver... Não dá para concluir se em Setembro vai chegar o frio ou não,ainda falta muito...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

Olá a todos! Antes de mais só espero que o Inverno seja tão intenso quanto este Verão...
Acabei de ver este aviso no AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/avisos/AEspecial5


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Ago 2010 às 22:38)

Parece que desta vez é o ECMWF que vai atrás do GFS, ao contrário do que costuma ser normal... Sendo assim, o calor extremo confirma-se a partir de Sábado (talvez mais Domingo e 2ª feira, onde a corrente de E/SE será mais forte), em todo o Portugal continental, litoral incluído... Engraçado o movimento do anticiclone (que como o David diz, não se pode chamar AA pois nunca lá está, mais valia chamar-se anticiclone da Biscaia, tal a posição dele este ano ), pois contorna a norte a depressão nos Açores e vai-se fixar mesmo a SW e lá mais para 2ª feira em cima do UK, trazendo uns ares de África para nós do mais quente que já se viu este Verão, em princípio (também ajudado pela depressão nos Açores). Enfim, Verão continua, e com extremos...


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

beachboy30 disse:


> Parece que desta vez é o ECMWF que vai atrás do GFS, ao contrário do que costuma ser normal... Sendo assim, o calor extremo confirma-se a partir de Sábado (talvez mais Domingo e 2ª feira, onde a corrente de E/SE será mais forte), em todo o Portugal continental, litoral incluído... Engraçado o movimento do anticiclone (que como o David diz, não se pode chamar AA pois nunca lá está, mais valia chamar-se anticiclone da Biscaia, tal a posição dele este ano ), pois contorna a norte a depressão nos Açores e vai-se fixar mesmo a SW e lá mais para 2ª feira em cima do UK, trazendo uns ares de África para nós do mais quente que já se viu este Verão, em princípio (também ajudado pela depressão nos Açores). Enfim, Verão continua, e com extremos...



ja tens certezas absolutas?ainda falta 1 semana homem xD
tanto pode ainda vir mais calor como menos
calma...


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Ago 2010 às 22:57)

1337 disse:


> ja tens certezas absolutas?ainda falta 1 semana homem xD
> tanto pode ainda vir mais calor como menos
> calma...



Para Sábado e Domingo já não falta uma semana... E já é mais que um modelo a entrar em sintonia com outro... Com mais ou menos extremos, calor é praticamente garantido, claro que esperemos que não com 41ºC em Lisboa... Mais calor do que aquele que está modelado neste momento é praticamente impossível... portanto esperemos que venha realmente menos... mas que ele vem vem, julgo não existirem já grandes dúvidas... Para a semana seguinte sim, ainda é cedo para grandes previsões e fiabilidades. Mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Ago 2010 às 23:17)

Mais uma run (gfs) Mais do mesmo! 

Não desvalorizando outros,
espero ansiosamente uma actualização duma analise mais aprofundada dos mais exprientes na matéria! 

Vince, stormy, davidsf... Onde estão?


----------



## David sf (24 Ago 2010 às 23:21)

beachboy30 disse:


> Para Sábado e Domingo já não falta uma semana... E já é mais que um modelo a entrar em sintonia com outro... Com mais ou menos extremos, calor é praticamente garantido, claro que esperemos que não com 41ºC em Lisboa... Mais calor do que aquele que está modelado neste momento é praticamente impossível... portanto esperemos que venha realmente menos... mas que ele vem vem, julgo não existirem já grandes dúvidas... Para a semana seguinte sim, ainda é cedo para grandes previsões e fiabilidades. Mas a tendência está lá.



Mas na última saída do ECMWF, temos como máxima em Lisboa 35ºC

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0016&q=Lisboa+forecast:tenday

E menos de 40ºC no Alentejo

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0045&q=Beja+forecast:tenday

A confirmar-se esta saída seria um não-evento, nada que já não tivéssemos tido diversas vezes nos últimos tempos. 
Está tudo muito volátil, mas a probabilidade das temperaturas muito acima de 40 previstas no GFS é quase nula. No início de Julho tivemos iso 28, vento de leste e muita proximidade ao solstício e não se atingiram essas temperaturas.


----------



## RMira (24 Ago 2010 às 23:22)

Mais uma saída e mais uma vez valores ASSUSTADORES de temperatura! 

Começo a ficar muitissimo preocupado com o que aí vem para o fim de semana


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

Eu estou reticente com ambas as versões.. 

Claro que as saídas do GFS me parecem um exagero, esta última das 18UTC então está a parecer uma loucura total, pior que as antes, com iso's loucas aos 850hPa..

Mas também admito que estou um pouco de pé atrás com as saídas tão suaves do ECMWF.. Parecem-me talvez mesmo demasiado frias para a sinóptica em questão. 

E não sei se podemos desprezar assim tanto o valor (ainda que bastante exagerado) das saídas do GFS.
Já quando estava em testes esta nova versão, no primeiro episódio importante de calor, em que Lisboa superou os 40º, o modelo andava a ameaçar valores na ordem dos 45º. Claro que foi por cima, mas vendo bem, ele não esteve assim tão longe.. Lembremo-nos dos 43º (penso eu?) de Coruche. E nas vésperas tenho quase a certeza que aqui não se deu muito valor, eram "desvairios do GFS à distância e tal" e se subestimou a entrada (e não só aqui pelo fórum, que bem me lembro do falhanço das previsões do IM!), e se ficou em tom de "surpresa" com os valores atingidos nesses dias!

Ora agora a andar nos 46/47º.. Claro que será exagero, e bastante elevado, afinal não estamos no pico do Verão já.. Mas será normal uma disparidade tão absurda para o ECMWF...? A mim parece-me que ainda assim alguma coisa quererá dizer..
Volto a referir a diferença nos meteogramas entre a versão antiga e a nova do GFS, que suaviza menos no litoral, e que aparentemente, pelo que tenho visto, exagera mais em máximas. Sim, valores de 46/47º são disparate. Tal como os 45º previstos em Junho o foram. Temos que saber claro lidar com isso. Agora apenas tentar filtrar o nível de disparate. Naquele em Julho.. O disparate.. Foram 2/3º a mais que a realidade.. Não assim tanto.. O mistério é saber qual será agora o nível de disparate nesta altura do Verão!

Vamos ver, provavelmente no meio estará mesmo a virtude! 



PS: Isto já em futurologia, com muito risco, mas apenas baseando no que temos visto vez após vez este Verão.. Após a acalmia mais a meio/fim da semana que vem, os modelos carregam de novo na crista a injectar levante quente. O padrão mais visto este ano. E apesar da distância, com mais ou menos atraso, este padrão visto à distância pelos modelos, tem-se sempre confirmado. Claro que agora já estamos a falar de Setembro, portanto extremos menos agressivos!

PS2: Não me paro de lembrar da discussão noutro tópico mais sazonal, sobre as previsões agrestes do ECMWF para este Verão. Foram fantásticas as previsões mensais desse modelo simplesmente!


----------



## David sf (24 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

O GFS acaba de perder a cabeça. Dois dias consecutivos (Sábado e Domingo) com 46ºC no Alentejo. Mesmo com a influência marítima no mesmo pixel chega aos 37ºC em Lisboa (nunca tinha visto mais que 30ºC nos diagramas Meteopt). Há cerca de 6 meses estavam todos os modelos a pôr a iso -10 em Faro no início de Março. Nunca ninguém a viu, tal como ninguém deverá ver esta loucura. Vai estar calor, mas esta saída é completamente de loucos (saídas das 18z costumam ser assim).


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Ago 2010 às 23:42)

Bem, que exagero esta última saída do GFS... Nunca vi nada assim a tão pouco tempo (5 dias)... Já vi o GFS "passar-se" com ISO's destas em cima de nós mas a mais de 7 dias do episódio, agora assim... Mas é praticamente impossível temperaturas como aquelas que o GFS modela... Certo?

Mas enfim, o calor, mais ou menos extremo, é quase certo... A não ser que algo mude muito e os principais modelos mudem de "opinião", já sabemos como isto funciona .


----------



## RMira (24 Ago 2010 às 23:51)

Bem, isto seria um horrível e desastroso em muitos locais de Portugal 







Fonte: Wetterzentrale


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

mirones disse:


> Bem, isto seria um horrível e desastroso em muitos locais de Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sejamos alarmistas..  

Verdade que muito calor virá, estamos aqui a discutir, e a partilhar opiniões sobre a severidade com que virá ou não, e a tentar até compreender as diferenças entre modelos.

Mas temos claro que admitir que uma saída como esta última do GFS será 90% de certeza um autêntico delírio. E que meteogramas como esse para Lisboa também uma utopia!

E esse meteograma de Lisboa, será não de Lisboa exactamente, mas apenas do ponto da malha GFS mais próximo de Lisboa, bem mais dentro em terra, e ainda por cima, em saídas loucas.

Há que ver as coisas com ponderação e olhar nas várias direcções e modelos sem criar alarmismos muito longe das certezas! Mas alerta claro, não será por mero acaso ou parvoíce que os espanhóis estão há 2 dias a lançar avisos a tantos dias de distância também..


----------



## RMira (24 Ago 2010 às 23:58)

Eu gostava de acreditar que era um delírio e que o ECM tivesse razão...

Também quando comecei a ver estes valores (nas 1ª saídas que começaram por apontar uma situação deste género) ri e achei que era mais um devaneio do GFS. Mas a verdade é que saída após saída, os valores repetem-se e data aproxima-se...

Certo que temos de olhar em várias direcções e que existem vários factores a considerar mas...não deixa de ser preocupante...

Eu estou muito preocupado e espero a cada saida que aquilo baixe mais...


----------



## David sf (25 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

Não gosto de usar o termo 'impossível', mas é muito improvável que as temperaturas previstas pelo GFS sejam alcançadas.
Comparando com o evento de 4 de Julho, o dia mais quente do ano até agora, há algumas diferenças. A primeira e óbvia, temos menos horas de sol. Depois, a posição da depressão que injectou o calor era muito mais favorável para o fazer, estava ao largo das Canárias. Neste evento deverá estar muito longe, e até acho estranho como consegue meter isos tão altas. Por fim, na altura o ECM nunca vacilou, e abaixo das 120h previu sempre os 40 graus para Lisboa. O GFS teve saídas com 47,5 para o Alentejo, tivemos 42 (diferença superior a 5 graus). Não sendo de desprezar, e eu estou convencido que vamos ter calor, não creio sequer que se ultrapassem os valores desse dia de Julho. Provavelmente a última saída do ECM também foi mais fresca do que a realidade vai ser, mas mesmo outras saídas anteriores, com sinóptica idêntica à do GFS, previam máximas na ordem dos 40 e nada mais.


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

Eu Penso que desta vez não vai ficar num meio termo entre GFS e ECM mas sim mais próximo do que mostra o GFS se bem que menos que nesta ultima saída! mas ou algo muda já nos próximo dia ou dois dias ou teremos mesmo temperaturas extremamente altas bem acima dos 40ºC no Interior e um pouco acima dos 40ºC no Litoral com mínimas altas também na casa dos 25ºC a 30ºC...


----------



## cardu (25 Ago 2010 às 00:22)

em moscovo estiveram vários dias a rondar os 40 graus por isso acho que o calor brutal que vem a caminho de lisboa e arredores para o fim de semana é de uma situação perfeitamente normal para a nossa localização geográfica......


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2010 às 00:43)

Só mais uma acha para a fogueira para ameaçar o ECMWF de ser um fresquinho mentiroso, e ao mesmo tempo pelo contrário agora para acalmar os ânimos dos mais crentes no apocalipse caírem na realidade que o GFS está em total exagero.. Contraditório? Não interessa, o mapa é que importa, está no seguinte link, e é o delírio total e absoluto do GFS nesta saída das 18UTC em imagens:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...1&BASE=-&VAR=tmax&HH=120&ZOOM=0&ARCHIV=0&WMO=





Máxima do modelo GFS para Domingo a chegar aos 49º no Alentejo


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Ago 2010 às 00:43)

Não nos esquecemos de outros Modelos (nogaps, ukmo, gem) Em todas elas notei, em saida pós saida, a tendência em colocar mais calor a 850 hpa, Mostrando uma dorsal mais forte e presistente, não nos exageros em que o Gfs nos mostra nesta saida das 18z e nem muito menos do défice que o ecmwf nos presenteia! Mas existe uma tendencia interessante acompanhar nos próximos dias!

Eu acredito num meio termo neste "duelo" em que o ecmwf irá atrás do gfs, e o gfs recua nesta saida disparatada! ( 18z )


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Ago 2010 às 03:09)

...No meio é que estará a virtude.
nem tanto ao Mar, nem tanto à Terra.
Ora agora anuncio eu, ora agora desmentes tu.
O que é certo é que o calor  que aí vem, ainda há 3 ou 4 dias era menosprezado.
Por todos .Mesmo por aqueles que agora apresentam cenários dantescos.
Virá calor. Será a evolução na continuidade deste "regime de Verão" instalado....
Por ora,  não  haverá  "Primaveras Marcelistas ", que alterem este ciclo, 
muito menos , vinte e cincos de Abril a revolucionarem a circulação atmosférica instalada na  Ibéria...
Quanto calor o "regime" ainda  imporá ?
Resistiremos...


----------



## David sf (25 Ago 2010 às 07:52)

O GFS já normalizou. Máxima de 42ºC na Segunda feira, de resto nunca passa os 40ºC, isto no Alentejo.


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2010 às 09:00)

David sf disse:


> O GFS já normalizou. Máxima de 42ºC na Segunda feira, de resto nunca passa os 40ºC, isto no Alentejo.



  Ora aí está uma boa notícia, mais realista para a época que atravessamos, de Verão adiantado.

  Contudo, nas horas de maior incidência solar, a sensação térmica de calor ainda deverá ser muito forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2010 às 09:30)

Finalmente, hoje o cenário que o gfs modela é bem mais realistico, enqunato que ontém estavam a dar 45.7ºC para segunda em Coruche hoje estão a dar 42.6ºC, é quente ainda mas já é menos.


----------



## zenuno (25 Ago 2010 às 10:12)

meteo disse:


> Ola Zenuno!
> 
> Este calor por enquanto não vai acabar,até vai aumentar nos próximos dias. Vai ser um fim-de-semana e inicio de semana muito quente possivelmente com temperaturas das mais quentes do ano. Até Terça será muito calor,a partir dai é esperar para ver... Não dá para concluir se em Setembro vai chegar o frio ou não,ainda falta muito...



Um inferno, portanto...Obrigado pelas vossas respostas.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2010 às 10:49)

Bons dias, 

Parece que o calor vai voltar infelizmente, embora já apareça menos intenso ( extremo e irreal) nos modelos em especial o GFS ,  pena que aquela depressão dos Açores não se chegue mais para nós...precisamos é de tempo fresco e chuva para trazer humidade aos solos e acabar com esta pouca vergonha dos incêndios...

Ainda falta algum tempo, veremos as próximas runs, mas o calor já é praticamente uma certeza... talvez 40ºc ou ligeiramente acima  no interior ( em especial Alentejo, Ribatejo... )  aqui no litoral Norte, mais junto ao mar,  não creio que se ultrapassem os 31/32 graus se tanto, devido ao efeito regulador da  brisa marítima ...


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2010 às 15:05)

Boas tardes

Segundo o GFS e o ECMWF ( embora este ultimo pareça-me um pouco irrealista ) teremos calor até meados da proxima semana, não só no continente como tambem na Madeira.
A nivel sinoptico teremos, em altura, a crista entre marrocos-madeira e o sul dos açores, estendendo-se para norte até á europa ocidental/NW, enquanto no atlantico teremos areas depressionarias tanto em altura como em superficie a estender-se até aos açores.

Até 2f assistiremos á genese de uma poderosa baixa a NW dos açores, devido á interacção de uma pluma tropical com uma ULL..este sistema é de certo modo preocupante para aqula zona, principalmente no que toca á actividade convectiva/precipitação e ventos.
Curiosamente é essa mesma baixa que será responsavel pela subida da dorsal sobre a europa SW , com o deslocamento do AA, gradualmente, para a zona da grã bretenha, o que induzirá um novo periodo quente por cá.

Para meados da proxima semana teremos então a crista sobre a europa W/SW estendendo-se até a madeira e S dos açores e a area de baixa a N  dos açores a ser absorvida por outro sistema a S da gronelandia....neste periodo há que prestar atenção, outra vez, aos Açores devido ao furacão Danielle e a sua possivel passagem pelo grupo ocidental/central em fase de transição extratropical interagindo com a depressão a norte....

Mais á frente parece que teremos uma baixa a SW da islandia, com o AA entre os açores e a PI estendendo-se para NE até á europa W/central.

A titulo de resumo para os proximos 8 dias pode-se dizer que no continente e na madeira permanece o bom tempo e o calor, enquanto nos Açores entraremos num periodo mais critico


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Ago 2010 às 17:20)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> 
> 
> Para meados da proxima semana teremos então a crista sobre a europa W/SW estendendo-se até a madeira e S dos açores e a area de baixa a N  dos açores a ser absorvida por outro sistema a S da gronelandia....neste periodo há que prestar atenção, outra vez, aos Açores devido ao furacão Danielle e a sua possivel passagem pelo grupo ocidental/central em fase de transição extratropical interagindo com a depressão a norte....



Boas stormy,

Os modelos continuam a insistir nessa mesma passagem mas não me parece em forma de transição para extratropical... Parece passar em forma de Furacão 1... A ver vamos que ainda é muito cedo!


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2010 às 17:33)

Para ver como se portam os modelos, aqui estão previsões e observações de hoje às 15utc.










Ora na verdade, a temperatura estava acima dos 40º ali no interior do Alentejo, Portel e Amareleja, e acima dos 38º numa área bem extensa de todo o Alentejo. Isto para fazer notar que o ECMWF estimou por baixo no interior, pois não tem zona alguma acima dos 38º. O GFS previu acima dos 40º, e exagerou uns graus é claro, ali com os 43º. O ALADIN não parece nada mal na verdade!

Já por exemplo na zona de Lisboa, o ECMWF parece melhor que o ALADIN, com valores bem próximos da realidade.

Resumindo, parece que no meio entre GFS e ECMWF é que está mesmo a virtude.. Vamos ver se assim será também no f-d-s!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2010 às 18:26)

Enquanto todos falam do calor, aqui no litoral norte antes do fim-de-semana que se espera quente (embora por estes lados a brisa oceânica seja protectora), algo mais interessante surge para esmiuçar...até porque não sou nada apologista das ondas de calor...

Antes do calor...aguardo aquilo que o São Pedro nos tiver para dar em precipitação...

*Situação Actual*






Desta imagem do Sat24 não podemos dizer grande coisa, nota-se uma área de extensa nebulosidade a passar a NW da Península Ibérica...

*Previsões*






O site galego através do WRF prevê que a precipitação chegue ao NW de Portugal Continental por volta das 0h de Sexta-Feira! Mais curioso que a última entrada prevê que a precipitação se estenda mais a sul e a este que a anterior...






O ECMWF prevê um cenário em tudo idêntico ao anterior, mas antecipa o cenário em algumas horas e estende-o mais também... 






O ALADIN parece sobrepor-se também...






O GFS confirma o mesmo cenário, embora seja mais discreto...


*Conclusão:* Dado às horas que faltam e ao facto de os modelos serem consensuais acho que podemos ter aqui qualquer coisa interessante...mesmo que pequenina...


----------



## ruijacome (25 Ago 2010 às 19:37)

Olá,

O pior é que pelo que a meteorologista disse esta manhã, não irá haver a Brisa Oceanica... Ela frisou mesmo este facto..


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 23:32)

*Depressão dos Açores*
*(Nomeação do fórum: «Isaltina»)*

Para além do calor no continente, a situação nos Açores é talvez mais importante e interessante. 
Nos próximos dias vamos ter nos Açores uma depressão extra-tropical ou mesmo híbrida, um pouco invulgar para a época, talvez fosse mais lógico apenas daqui a um mês ou assim, depressão que já se está a formar como referiu o Agreste no Seguimento das Ilhas. A depressão sofrerá um cavamento ainda significativo (+.988hpa) e num ambiente de instabilidade atmosférica disponível, alguma humidade tropical e temperatura da água razoavelmente alta com anomalia positiva na região, há mesmo a possibilidade de termos uma transição subtropical, julgo que pelo menos teremos certamente um sistema híbrido com convecção que poderá trazer localmente precipitação intensa. 

*Diagrama de fases:*











*
Temperatura da água e anomalia*












A precipitação chegará até antes do cavamento, já daqui a 24 horas.

*Precipitação GFS*








*ECM e GFS 72 horas*







*Vento e pressão GFS às 72 horas *








*Ciclones tropicais*

E depois desta depressão, ainda a possibilidade do que sobrar dos vários ciclones tropicais no Atlântico passarem nas proximidades dos Açores.



*Panorama ECM do Atlântico às 72 horas:*







O GFS tem o «Gabrielle» em transição extra-tropical a passar próximo do grupo ocidental ainda com vento bastante forte. O ECM tem variado, na última das 12z algo afastado, na anterior das 00z idêntico ao GFS. De qualquer forma, são coisas extremamente incertas nesta altura, a cada saída de modelos as mudanças podem ser tremendas, cá vamos acompanhando.


*GFS 174 horas*


----------



## David sf (26 Ago 2010 às 08:33)

Quanto à onda de calor aconteceu-lhe o que eu já esperava, ou seja, foi abortada. Se ainda havia a possibilidade de se verificarem alguns dias de calor relevantes, a última run do GFS convergiu totalmente para o cenário previsto pelo ECM. Nos próximos 8 dias no Alentejo a máxima prevista pela run das 0z nunca chega aos 40, e o dia mais quente deverá ser hoje. Será um episódio quentinho, mas de duração provavelmente curta (interregno amanhã e Sábado, com máximas a rondar os 35, sendo Domingo e Segunda dias relativamente quentes, 38, 39 graus) e Terça as temperaturas deverão começar a baixar. Conclusão, novo GFS, velhos vícios, de novo o ECM a levar a melhor.


----------



## RMira (26 Ago 2010 às 09:51)

David sf disse:


> Quanto à onda de calor aconteceu-lhe o que eu já esperava, ou seja, foi abortada. Se ainda havia a possibilidade de se verificarem alguns dias de calor relevantes, a última run do GFS convergiu totalmente para o cenário previsto pelo ECM. Nos próximos 8 dias no Alentejo a máxima prevista pela run das 0z nunca chega aos 40, e o dia mais quente deverá ser hoje. Será um episódio quentinho, mas de duração provavelmente curta (interregno amanhã e Sábado, com máximas a rondar os 35, sendo Domingo e Segunda dias relativamente quentes, 38, 39 graus) e Terça as temperaturas deverão começar a baixar. Conclusão, novo GFS, velhos vícios, de novo o ECM a levar a melhor.



Boas,

O ECM também tem vindo a ajustar-se na temperatura do fim de semana...chegou a prever 28 para Lisboa no domingo, vai agora em 30º e acredito que suba mais ainda...de resto a meu ver espero que não passe os 35ºC, valor agora apontado pelo GFS.

O que o ECM e o GFS apontavam há uns dias parecia-me surreal...por um lado refrescante demais, por outro escaldante demais...

Mas sim, no tiro ao alvo, o ECM esteve mais perto de acertar no alvo.


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

Sim, confirma-se claro o disparate apocalíptico do GFS, nem seria de esperar outra coisa.
Também se confirma que o ECMWF apesar de tudo parece ajustar agora um pouco por cima em relação há 2 dias atrás, mas ainda assim provavelmente bem mais perto da realidade do que estava o GFS claro!
De qualquer forma, e pelo exemplo de ontem também, e como bastantes dias recentes de calor em ambientes quase sem vento, eu desconfio que as máximas possam ser um par de graus acima do que os modelos agora a convergir apontam..
Mas nada de muito alarmante é claro esperemos!!

Atenção para algo que me parece estar a ser meio "esquecido", e já para amanhã e Sábado a possibilidade de alguns valores bastante elevados no extremo Sul, apesar da pausa no restante território. Penso que estes 2 dias, em particular Sábado, têm a chance de máximas muito elevadas no Algarve, pois poderá ocorrer a sinóptica típica dos piores dias por lá, que é um Norte marcado sobre ar muito quente do Norte de África. É sempre difícil ter certezas para locais como Faro devido às brisas, depende da força do Norte quebrar ou não totalmente as brisas de SW. Em princípio, salvo raras excepções como aquele surreal dia dos 44º em Faro há uns anos, elas acabam sempre por aparecer.. Mas de qualquer forma a sinóptica amanhã e em especial Sábado chama a atenção para acompanhar pois poderia causar máximas bastante "puxadotas" lá pelo extremo Sul do país!

O mesmo já agora, aplico à zona do SE de Espanha, em particular amanhã, com a zona com ar mais quente a passar rapidamente por lá entre hoje e amanhã, e onde as brisas forem quebradas, e se houver um fluxo de W suficientemente forte, regiões como Murcia poderiam ver valores bastante impressionantes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2010 às 11:31)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção para algo que me parece estar a ser meio "esquecido", e já para amanhã e Sábado a possibilidade de alguns valores bastante elevados no extremo Sul, apesar da pausa no restante território. Penso que estes 2 dias, em particular Sábado, têm a chance de máximas muito elevadas no Algarve, pois poderá ocorrer a sinóptica típica dos piores dias por lá, que é um Norte marcado sobre ar muito quente do Norte de África. É sempre difícil ter certezas para locais como Faro devido às brisas, depende da força do Norte quebrar ou não totalmente as brisas de SW. Em princípio, salvo raras excepções como aquele surreal dia dos 44º em Faro há uns anos, elas acabam sempre por aparecer.. Mas de qualquer forma a sinóptica amanhã e em especial Sábado chama a atenção para acompanhar pois poderia causar máximas bastante "puxadotas" lá pelo extremo Sul do país!
> 
> O mesmo já agora, aplico à zona do SE de Espanha, em particular amanhã, com a zona com ar mais quente a passar rapidamente por lá entre hoje e amanhã, e onde as brisas forem quebradas, e se houver um fluxo de W suficientemente forte, regiões como Murcia poderiam ver valores bastante impressionantes!



Ora nem mais Rozzo, o vento não será de leste como inicialmente estava previsto, olhando a previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte tanto amanhã e sábado o vento virá de noroeste, o IM indica vento de norte amanhã e noroeste no sábado, todos sabemos o que isso quer dizer. Este mês já tivemos um dia assim com vento de Norte na maior parte do dia, a meio da tarde quebrou o Norte e virou a Oeste e a temperatura desceu, nesse dia a máxima foi de 37ºC, visto isto, se o Norte mantiver-se todo o dia sem entrada de qualquer ar marítimo, o Algarve e principalmente o Sotavento pode esturricar amanhã e sábado, agora é tudo uma questão de ir acompanhando para já o IM tem a méxima de 34ºC para os próximos 2 dias que para mim considero-as mais próximas da realidade.


----------



## Lightning (26 Ago 2010 às 13:10)

Tenho uma dúvida em relação ao que acabei de ver agora no GFS. Não percebo esta mancha de precipitação que aparece para Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e regiões adjacentes para a tarde de Sábado, se nem existem sequer condições favoráveis a convecção (informação que retirei da carta meteorológica de CAPE/LI abaixo das cartas de precipitação, apesar de estas não serem as únicas variáveis que contam nestes casos). 

Passa de isto:






A isto:






CAPE/LI






Será apenas um pequeno erro do GFS (que acho o mais provável) ou realmente aquela depressão nos Açores tem mesmo tamanho poder para criar convecção a tanta distância?


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2010 às 13:59)

Penso que seja, como habitual nestas situações, o GFS mais uma vez a modelar precipitação de cumulos de base alta. Os "cadáveres" como se lhes tem chamado por aqui lol

Se vires mapas de nebulosidade nesse período apenas vês nuvens médias e altas, portanto, a acontecer será apenas isso penso eu. Nuvens médias/altas, com algumas gotas, que normalmente nem cá abaixo chegam. Mas isto estou apenas a falar deste cenário desta saída. Porque é uma isolada, e o mais provável é nem isso sequer, e apenas sol.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

Já vi os modelos mais acertados que actualmente se assim continuar no Inverno vai haver aqui muitos suicídios


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2010 às 10:35)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O ECM também tem vindo a ajustar-se na temperatura do fim de semana...chegou a prever 28 para Lisboa no domingo, vai agora em 30º e acredito que suba mais ainda...de resto a meu ver espero que não passe os 35ºC, valor agora apontado pelo GFS.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Vai em 35ºC neste momento, sendo que graficamente chega a passar os 36ºC. Se calhar vamos mesmo estar no 50-50 entre a máxima do GFS á uns dias e a do ECM...


----------



## rozzo (27 Ago 2010 às 11:36)

Acho que claramente está mais perto do ECMWF que do GFS sendo realista. O ECMWF mais uma vez prova ser melhor acho eu. Embora sim, como dizem agora em cima da hora esteja a ajustar-se um pouco mais e a subir as máximas. Costuma ser mesmo assim, mas é normal, mais em cima do acontecimento é mais rigoroso, e à distância mais suavizado, o que atenua os extremos. E possivelmente, se nada mais mudar, mesmo no próprio dia sim poderemos ter máximas ainda um nada acima do previsto pelo ECMWF.
Agora quanto ao GFS, foi mais insistente em saídas loucas acima dos 45º, enquanto o ECMWF foi menos insistente em saídas frias, foi apenas uma ou duas, as outras andaram sempre perto do que está agora. Ao GFS apesar da loucura podemos é agradecer o facto de nos seus delírios acabar sempre por chamar a atenção para a situação de calor intenso, que apesar de ser muito menos gravoso do que o modelo apregoou, não deixa de ser bastante relevante. Vá, é um bocado melodramático, para nos abrir a pestana exagera um bocadinho! 


PS: Já agora, o "mega-tostanço" a rondar os 44/45º em pleno litoral SE de Espanha, em várias estações a rondar os recordes absolutos, mostra o porquê do GFS ter "delirado" aqui. Apesar do exagero de valores surreais como 49º é claro, ele não delirou totalmente. A massa de ar tórrida com iso's acima dos 25º aos 850hPa de facto chegou à península. A diferença é que à distância, o GFS modelou uma situação sinóptica "ligeiramente" errada, em que a puxava para a metade ocidental da península, e na verdade, ela chega em força, mas à metade Este, quando aqui, vai ser muito mais atenuada, e isto também devido à dúvida que havia no posicionamento da depressão a Oeste, antes de se formar, há uns dias. E digo ligeiramente, pois bastaria um pequeno desvio, para este episódio acima dos 40º estar a ser na nossa metade da península, claro sempre uns graus abaixo. Aí dar palmas ao ECMWF que "desenhou" melhor a sinóptica. Mas penso ser importante apreciar isto para perceber o porquê destes valores do GFS.


----------



## Gongas (28 Ago 2010 às 20:48)

Segundo o GFS parece que a tendencia é para aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial na 3f e 4f da proxima semana e baixa de temperaturas. FINALMENTE, Agosto que é Agosto tem de ter umas trovoadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2010 às 23:44)

Parece que é isso mesmo...já cá faltavam as trovoadas de Agosto...este ano já vêm um pouco atrasadas...







Este cenário não seria magnífico? No dia anterior começa alguma instabilidade mas se esta imagem se fizesse sentir ia ser lindo =)






O NOGAPS também prevê quase a mesma coisa...mas mantém este cenário durante mais tempo em Portugal...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 02:04)

Ouçam lá, estamos com NAO- ? É que os modelos colocam a depressão a divagar entre os Açores e a Islândia.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ouçam lá, estamos com NAO- ? É que os modelos colocam a depressão a divagar entre os Açores e a Islândia.



Nas últimas entradas realmente nota-se essa oscilação...que pende para NAO-...assim teríamos um Inverno bem mais seco e frio, ao contrário do que se esperaria inicialmente pelo menos...

Já não há sistemas de alta e baixa pressão que resistam...


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nas últimas entradas realmente nota-se essa oscilação...que pende para NAO-...assim teríamos um Inverno bem mais seco e frio, ao contrário do que se esperaria inicialmente pelo menos...
> 
> Já não há sistemas de alta e baixa pressão que resistam...



Bem pelo contrário, com NAO- teríamos um Inverno bem mais húmido e temperado, um pouco á semelhança do que aconteceu no ano passado...

Um NAO- coloca as depressões mais á nossa latitude, no lugar do AA, gerando uma circulação mais húmida e quente de Sul.

Cumps


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 14:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem pelo contrário, com NAO- teríamos um Inverno bem mais húmido e temperado, um pouco á semelhança do que aconteceu no ano passado...
> 
> Um NAO- coloca as depressões mais á nossa latitude, no lugar do AA, gerando uma circulação mais húmida e quente de Sul.
> 
> Cumps



Correcto...desculpem o lapso...embora não seja tão linear assim...o ano passado embora húmido o inverno não foi lá muito temperado! Já aqui foi dito...e estou cada vez mais crente nisso...mesmo em termos regionais as variações de NAO-/NAO+ tem muito que se lhe diga...
Principalmente porque pensamos de uma forma isolada...e não é assim que se sucede...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 15:02)

Está-se aqui a confundir dois conceitos.

Se houver NAO- sobre a Gronelândia, é mau pra nós, pois nós sofremos com o anticiclone, se houver NAO+ na Gronelândia aí sim, nós sairemos favorecidos, pois as depressões são obrigadas a formar-se mais a sul.






Simplificado.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 15:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-se aqui a confundir dois conceitos.
> 
> Se houver NAO- sobre a Gronelândia, é mau pra nós, pois nós sofremos com o anticiclone, se houver NAO+ na Gronelândia aí sim, nós sairemos favorecidos, pois as depressões são obrigadas a formar-se mais a sul.
> 
> ...



Sim Mário...já esclareci os conceitos..., mas como é que justificas por exemplo que o último Inverno além de húmido e chuvoso tenha tido temperaturas tão baixas?
Por exemplo...acredito que Portugal sendo o pais europeu mais a ocidente esteja de certo modo condicionado...

Por exemplo:
No caso especialmente de NAO+, não será o NW da Península Ibérica ainda afectado da pelas correntes húmidas oceânicas...? Mas outra dúvida se coloca...isso não dependerá muito da direcção, isto é: mais a E ou mais a Norte? No caso de mais a E, o NW da Península Ibérica ou talvez ainda mais a Sul, seria ainda condicionado pelas correntes oceânicas...sendo a meu ver Portugal um pais de transição...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Só mais uma dúvida...alguém sabe onde podemos seguir os valores actuais do NAO?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Paulo H (29 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

Em termos de consequências, quando falamos de NAO+ ou NAO-, o mais acertivo/fiavel é a precipitação e não tanto as anomalias na temperatura! Temos a consciência de que num dia inteiro de chuva a amplitude térmica diária é baixa (1 a 5C), e com isso pensamos logo que o tempo seja mais ameno também. Contudo, nem sempre é assim, depende das massas de ar, pois mesmo um dia chuvoso de fraca amplitude térmica não impede que a sua temperatura média seja baixa! É mais fácil falarmos de tendências de mais ou menos precipitação, porque por vezes, basta um desvio de 100km (em qualquer direcção) da baixa ou da alta, em relação a portugal, para que não sejamos afectados pela massa de ar fria ou quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

A temperatura vai mandar um tombo, que é qualquer coisa.


----------



## Roque (29 Ago 2010 às 19:24)

Boa Tarde, tenho uma dúvida que pode ser um pouco disparatada, mas nao e ainda um pouco cedo para se estarem a formar depressoes tao fortes como as que se estao a formar?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

Roque disse:


> Boa Tarde, tenho uma dúvida que pode ser um pouco disparatada, mas nao e ainda um pouco cedo para se estarem a formar depressoes tao fortes como as que se estao a formar?



Sim, ainda é de facto, é normal formarem-se mas não tão cavadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 19:42)

Sim as temperaturas vão por cair aos trambolhões no inicio do mês...









Em dois dias nota-se a diferença acentuada...

E interessante é que com ela pode vir alguma precipitação...especialmente para o interior do pais, mas pode-se generalizar...






Primeiro no litoral...alargando-se ao longo do dia para o interior norte e centro, onde a acumulação poderá ser interessante em alguns locais...














O NOGAPS estende a possibilidade de precipitação por um espaço de tempo mais alargado, e generaliza-o por todo o país, o que a mim me parece um pouco irrealista, mas veremos...


----------



## Roque (29 Ago 2010 às 20:34)

Obrigado Mario


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

Aqui em Lisboa há uns dias previa-se muita chuva e depois foi o que se viu...
Vamos ver o que sucede.


----------



## 1337 (29 Ago 2010 às 21:35)

belem disse:


> Aqui em Lisboa há uns dias previa-se muita chuva e depois foi o que se viu...
> Vamos ver o que sucede.



onde é que viste isso de muita chuva para lisboa?lol


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

1337 disse:


> onde é que viste isso de muita chuva para lisboa?lol



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ao-do-tempo-modelos-agosto-2010-a-4760-5.html


----------



## 1337 (29 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

belem disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ao-do-tempo-modelos-agosto-2010-a-4760-5.html



foi uma situação diferente...


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 23:17)

1337 disse:


> foi uma situação diferente...



Mas eu não especifiquei qual o tipo de situação, apenas disse  que há uns dias  tinha-se previsto muita chuva e pouco ou nada aconteceu.
Vamos ver o que acontece.


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2010 às 01:28)

Caro MarioCabral não deveria fazer link directo das saídas dos modelos, devia primeiro alojar as imagens no photobucket ou no imageshack antes de as por no fórum. Ocorre muitas vezes a sua descrição não coincidir com a saída do modelo, pois este entretanto actualizou para a saída mais recente. 

Desculpem _off topic_


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 01:58)

Ao que parece os nevoeiros vão regressar ao litoral oeste já a partir de terça.


----------



## rozzo (30 Ago 2010 às 10:33)

Ainda hoje o dia está a começar, vamos lá ver onde chegam as máximas por aqui por Lisboa, mas em jeito de balanço à discussão da última semana sobre este episódio.. Confirma-se o mais previsível.
O calor veio mesmo em força!

E também se confirma o óbvio, a impossibilidade dos valores previstos pelo GFS, mais do que impossibilidade, utopia.

E mais, confirma-se a suavização imposta à distância pelo ECMWF. Também me parecia óbvio que os valores tão pouco quentes não poderiam ser reais.
Bastava ver as cartas sinópticas tão parecidas nos dois modelos, e a enorme diferença apesar disso nos valores para desconfiar..

Moral da história, à distância ambos se portaram bem em sinóptica, mas aparentemente a concepção física dos 2 modelos leva-os a ter comportamentos extremos diferentes à distância. 
No final, no meio deles está mesmo a virtude, e confirmou-se um episódio extremamente quente, nem em tons delirantes como o GFS, mas com o ECMWF ao aproximar a ir gradualmente ajustando os valores de temperatura em níveis baixos à realidade inerente a um cenário sinóptico correcto que ele próprio previa.

E ainda em relação a hoje, muita atenção, já viram a carta das 15h do ECMWF? Assustadora mesmo... Especialmente se nos lembrarmos que costuma ficar ainda assim em geral 1/2º abaixo das máximas reais..


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

rozzo disse:


> Ainda hoje o dia está a começar, vamos lá ver onde chegam as máximas por aqui por Lisboa, mas em jeito de balanço à discussão da última semana sobre este episódio.. Confirma-se o mais previsível.
> O calor veio mesmo em força!
> 
> E também se confirma o óbvio, a impossibilidade dos valores previstos pelo GFS, mais do que impossibilidade, utopia.
> ...



Rozzo, exageros à parte, o GFS não andou muito longe dos valores. Acredito que passemos os 39ºC em Lisboa hoje...

50-50 não direi, pois com 44 do GFS e 28 do ECM o valor médio seria 36ºC. Ontem, por exemplo, registou-se 37,5ºC em Lisboa, pelo que o GFS até esteve mais perto...mas ainda assim muito cima.

Vamos ver hoje, o ECM dava uma semana atrás, 30ºC e o GFS 43ºC...veremos...sendo claro que os modelos se foram ajustando com o tempo (refiro apenas valores de 1 semana atrás)


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 10:58)

mirones disse:


> Vamos ver hoje, o ECM dava uma semana atrás, 30ºC e o GFS 43ºC...veremos



Mirones, mas esses valores do ECMWF tens visto aonde ? Se foi no IM estão errados.


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2010 às 11:00)

Vince disse:


> Mirones, mas esses valores do ECMWF tens visto aonde ? Se foi no IM estão errados.



Os valores foram retirados há uma semana da previsão a 10 dias do site do IM...e olhando para a carta do ECM na altura eram semelhantes...


----------



## rozzo (30 Ago 2010 às 11:04)

mirones disse:


> Os valores foram retirados há uma semana da previsão a 10 dias do site do IM...e olhando para a carta do ECM na altura eram semelhantes...



Esses valores não são seriam máximas, mas sim valores das 12h, ou seja uns graus abaixo das máximas.
Segundo as saídas ECMWF, penso que deveríamos andar em valores de máximas para Lisboa para estes dias, com base em uma semana atrás, a rondar os 35º.

As cartas sim, essas fariam esperar mais do que o que o modelo dava, mas como já se comentou, este parece claramente estar feito para ser mais moderado, e manter um maior grau de confiança à distância, no médio prazo, enquanto o GFS não liga o "filtro-anti-valores-completamente-exagerados-a-mais-de-5-dias".


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

mirones disse:


> Os valores foram retirados há uma semana da previsão a 10 dias do site do IM...e olhando para a carta do ECM na altura eram semelhantes...



Ok, mas já temos falado muitas vezes aqui dos valores automáticos a 10 dias do IM, aquilo não está bem na máxima, tem um erro qualquer, devem ser as temperaturas às 12z e não a estimativa das máximas, quando está bastante calor tem sempre uns bons graus a menos do que o ECMWF na verdade prevê.
O David uma vez deu a dica de usar a Foreca (ou o portal MSN que usa o foreca) para termos uma ideia dos valores do ECMWF. Em dias menos quentes já não se nota tanto.

Neste Verão em todos os eventos de calor o ECMWF subestimou sim, um pouco, mas o GFS a 100 horas sempre teve delírios maiores, mas depois até ajusta bem no prazo mais curto.


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2010 às 11:12)

Vince disse:


> Ok, mas já temos falado muitas vezes aqui dos valores do IM, aquilo não está bem na máxima, tem um erro qualquer, devem ser as temperaturas às 12z e não a estimativa das máximas, quando está bastante calor tem sempre uns bons graus a menos do que o ECMWF na verdade prevê.
> O David uma vez deu a dica de usar a Foreca (ou o portal MSN que usa o foreca) para termos uma ideia dos valores do ECMWF. Em dias menos quentes já não se nota tanto.
> 
> Neste Verão em todos os eventos de calor o ECMWF subestimou sim, um pouco, mas o GFS a 100 horas sempre teve delírios maiores, mas depois até ajusta bem no prazo mais curto.



Ok, obrigado então pela informação. Vou passar a ver nesse portal para não me iludir com os valores do ECM. Sim, é verdade, aquilo de 45ºC e 44ºC também era demais e foi durante algum tempo...veremos hoje até onde irão os valores de temperatura.

Eu penso que são duas boas ferramentas (o ECM e o GFS) e sinceramente vejo-os como complementos e não como um melhor que o outro. Numas coisas o ECM é melhor, noutras o GFS é melhor...

E depois há todos os outros que deixamos mais de lado mas que também fornecem em caso de dúvida informação importante.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2010 às 13:22)

O Foreca se é segundo o ECM não sei, mas que tem disparates isso tem, olho para o Foreca e vejo no dia de hoje mínima 27ºC e máxima 34ºC, a mínima foi de 22.9ºC em Faro, são só mais 4ºC em relação à mínima correcta, vendo para os próximos dias, até está mais ou menos correcta, mas quando falha no próprio dia não sei se é muito credível. Olhando para a previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte ela indica muito bem mesmo a uma semana de distância se vamos ter calor ou não, há anos que sigo e não foge muito da realidade. Quanto ao freemeteo esse então é um disparate autêntico, o meteoblue é mais certinho mas mete sempre as máximas por abaixo e as mínimas por cima, todos têm os seus defeitos, mas para mim, a previsão da Aemet a 7 dias fica a milhas de distância da previsão do IM. Vou dar um exemplo o IM para 6ªfeira coloca para Faro máxima de 25ºC e mínima de 18ºC, Ayamonte mínima 21ºC e máxima de 31ºC.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

Algarvio1980, nesta altura do campeonato (já andas aqui também há muitos anos) penso que sabes ou deverias saber se assim não for, que nenhum modelo global (GFS, ECM,etc) lida bem com o litoral do Algarve, sobretudo no Verão, com a complexidade que são as temperaturas dependentes do regime do vento, com bastante variações de quadrantes de vento ao longo do dia, efeito foehn a sotavento das montanhas,etc,etc. Nem os mesoescala lidam bem com essa realidade, quanto mais um global. Não há milagres com grelhas enormes dos modelos globais e onde a orografia é de resolução grosseira. E mesmo no restante território, a T2 de modelos globais é apenas uma orientação que depois cada um pela experiência saberá adaptar à sua zona analisando outros parâmetros, afinal não é isso que acabam por fazer, por exemplo, se estiver calor e com vento norte já sabemos o que esperar em cartas zonas do Algarve e que não foram modeladas.


----------



## Nunotex (30 Ago 2010 às 14:40)

Boas tarde.

Alguém me poderá dizer quais serão as previsões do tempo para o Minho para o fim de semana de 11 e 12 de Setembro?

Obrigado!


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Ago 2010 às 14:56)

ninguem fala da chuvinha que ai' vem? uma bela lufada de ar fresco


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 15:04)

tiaguh7 disse:


> ninguem fala da chuvinha que ai' vem? uma bela lufada de ar fresco




Sim as previsões são animadoras:

IM:

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 31 de Agosto de 2010*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando do quadrante
leste, rodando gradualmente para oeste.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada,
em especial durante a tarde nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima e pequena subida da
temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral Norte.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral a sul do cabo Mondego.

*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 1 de Setembro de 2010*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando do quadrante
oeste.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e aguaceiros, que
localmente podem ser fortes, em especial nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.
Descida de temperatura, que será acentuada em alguns locais.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Agora é aguardar para ver se se confirma ,e que efeitos terá a passagem do vale depressionário sobre nós... falta pouco tempo, acompanhar no satélite os desenvolvimentos é a melhor e mais fiável solução....


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

MSantos disse:


> Caro MarioCabral não deveria fazer link directo das saídas dos modelos, devia primeiro alojar as imagens no photobucket ou no imageshack antes de as por no fórum. Ocorre muitas vezes a sua descrição não coincidir com a saída do modelo, pois este entretanto actualizou para a saída mais recente.
> 
> Desculpem _off topic_



Certíssimo...eu já reparei nisso...mas depois deu-me a preguiça...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2010 às 17:22)

Nunotex disse:


> Boas tarde.
> 
> Alguém me poderá dizer quais serão as previsões do tempo para o Minho para o fim de semana de 11 e 12 de Setembro?
> 
> Obrigado!



Ainda é um bocado cedo para fazer previsões com grande percentagem de certeza, mas nos dias anteriores prevê-se alguma precipitação, ainda presente no dia 11...dia 12 já sem previsão de chuva...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2010 às 18:03)

SAT24.COM


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Ago 2010 às 18:58)

Gerofil disse:


> SAT24.COM



elas andem ai'


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 18:59)

tiaguh7 disse:


> elas andem ai'



É fumo dos incêndios. Aquilo que aí vem é uma frente.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Ago 2010 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> É fumo dos incêndios. Aquilo que aí vem é uma frente.



ah, nao reparei no fumo
pensei que se estava a referir 'a frente que ai' vem


----------



## Fábio Silva (30 Ago 2010 às 20:46)

Boas pessoal 

o que se pode esperar em termos de aguaçeiros e trovoadas para aqui a zona de lisboa?

é que tenho um trabalho ao ar livre e precisava de saber com o que posso contar.

cumps


----------



## rbsmr (30 Ago 2010 às 23:42)

Nesta imagem de satélite (abaixo) aparece uma frente? junto à costa portuguesa. Será que está adiantada? É que na carta de superfície só aparece uma frente fria daqui a umas muitas horas...











Ou será a linha instabilidade que vem nesta carta (abaixo - referente às 18h do dia de hoje) e se aguentou até junto da costa?


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2010 às 00:35)

Será uma frente com expressão essencialmente em altitude.. Assim não aparece nas cartas de superfície, pois não existe à superfície uma frente nem está associado tempo muito significativo. Essas nuvens que estão no satélite são para já apenas nuvens médias e altas.
De qualquer forma, como se pode ver pelos modelos, a ligeira bolsa de ar frio nessas imediações poderá provocar alguma instabilidade ao sobrepor-se à massa de ar muito quente que está sobre nós a partir de amanhã! E sim, provavelmente é o que está assim assinalado como linha de instabilidade nessa carta.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Ago 2010 às 01:14)

rozzo disse:


> Será uma frente com expressão essencialmente em altitude.. Assim não aparece nas cartas de superfície, pois não existe à superfície uma frente nem está associado tempo muito significativo. Essas nuvens que estão no satélite são para já apenas nuvens médias e altas.
> De qualquer forma, como se pode ver pelos modelos, a ligeira bolsa de ar frio nessas imediações poderá provocar alguma instabilidade ao sobrepor-se à massa de ar muito quente que está sobre nós a partir de amanhã! E sim, provavelmente é o que está assim assinalado como linha de instabilidade nessa carta.




Apenas para corroborar com aquilo que foi dito...a expressão desta frente é mesmo exclusiva em altitude...senão reparem nas imagens!


----------



## excalibas (31 Ago 2010 às 01:52)

Neste momento estão assim:


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2010 às 07:43)

O anticiclone centrado sobre as ilhas britânicas e estendendo-se em crista pelo Mediterrâneo Ocidental é barreira à corrente polar procedente de oeste; pelo menos durante o dia de hoje …
E assim vai predominando uma corrente de *sueste* sobre o território de Portugal Continental, naturalmente *seca e quente*, contribuindo para a manutenção/subida da temperatura; *atenção para os elevados valores de temperatura máxima previstos para os distritos do litoral das regiões norte e centro*. A entrada de algum ar fresco em altitude poderá contribuir para a ocorrência de algum fenómeno convectivo, especialmente durante a tarde e preferencialmente em áreas montanhosas do interior.
Amanhã deverá haver ligeiras modificações sinópticas, com o anticiclone a migrar mais para norte e a estender-se segundo os semimeridianos, permitindo para o fortalecimento da instabilidade do estado do tempo no território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2010 às 13:09)

Quando teremos a primeira situação outonal a sério com uma depressão e frente fria??


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Ago 2010 às 13:22)

da' a ideia que a chuva prevista para o inicio do dia de amanha foi um pouco desviada, de qualquer maneira o interior norte ainda deve ser bem regado


----------

